# [UA] Ukraine | road infrastructure • Українські автодороги



## Timon91

^^Drunk, most likely


----------



## ruslan33

7iDmytro_UA*;19359338
A weird car accident spotted by a traffic cam on M03 Highway(Kyiv-Borispol)...Got it from other UA Highways Thread.
[MEDIA=youtube said:


> R8uBzWQZgWU[/MEDIA]
> uuumm...maybe Drunk/Sleepy?..maybe a flat tire?..maybe a blowjob :lol:jk...what you guys think?


this is the cause :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I deleted all language crap, this is not the right forum to discuss those things, please keep ontopic.*


----------



## asotUA

^^Thank You!

Anyone got some pictures of Border Crossing between Ukraine and its neighbors? I would really like to see what its like.


----------



## Timon91

^^On youtube I've seen some videos of the Polish-Ukrainian border, of the endless row of trucks, but not the border itself.


----------



## PLH

EDIT: ^^ These: ? 

--------------

Korczowa:





Medyka:


----------



## Timon91

^^Yes, these two.


----------



## Nawy

It is look like the highway of ukrainian had many advances since the Rusia offered autonomy to the ukrainian people, manage their budget, build some construction by their ownself. And it like became new advance country.


----------



## kelvinyang

CIA World Factbook says that Ukraine has only 15 km of expressway. Is it true?
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/up.html


----------



## Mateusz

It is not true because M5 Kiev-Odessa is much, much longer.


----------



## kelvinyang

^^
How many km of expressway does Ukraine have currently?


----------



## PLH

^^ Ukrainian standard or European one?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

kelvinyang said:


> CIA World Factbook says that Ukraine has only 15 km of expressway. Is it true?
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/up.html


This "intelligence" by the CIA is usually incorrect or incomplete, or at least outdated. I wouldn't take the CIA World Factbook as a source for expressways length in various countries.


----------



## kelvinyang

PLH said:


> ^^ Ukrainian standard or European one?


What is the difference between Ukraine and European one?

My definition of expressway is minimum speed limit 80 km/hour, normal speed 100km/hour to 120km/hour, no traffic stop in entire road, minimum 2x2 lanes, and fully closed to prevent pedestrian and vehicle crossing.


----------



## PLH

^^ Well, this is not a professional defitnition, though 

This one isn't neither, but is more precise:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorway

I belive that in Ukraine a expressway/highway is a 2x2 road, does not have all flyovers


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The definition of a motorway is quite clear:

* 2x2 lanes
* shoulders 
* grade separated crossings
* no slow traffic allowed

However, some countries have motorways lacking shoulders. Ukrainian motorways also have left turns and grade crossings (usually without traffic lights). They can maybe be called expressways. With the Ukrainian definitions, Russia also has a lot of expressways, since they have most major roads at 4 lanes.


----------



## PLH

Chriszwolle said:


> Ukrainian motorways also have left turns and grade crossings (usually without traffic lights). They can maybe be called expressways.


This prevents many roads in Ukraine from being highways in the way we understand them


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Chriszwolle said:


> Ukrainian motorways also have left turns and grade crossings (usually without traffic lights). They can maybe be called expressways.


If highways have grade crossings, they will not be called motorways (aвтомагiстраль) in Ukraine either. If you want to see a real Ukrainian motorway, then you have to look at Kiev - Boryspil (Airport) road. Still, it has bus stop pockets that are not physically separated from the main roadway:











All other highways are more like expressways.


----------



## Verso

^^ And that's probably where those 15 km come from, the Kiev - Boryspil (airport) motorway.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Yes, I think so too because that stretch had motorway designation (130 km/h, grade separated crossings, etc) long before Ukraine started to build other expressways/motorways.


----------



## Timon91

It seems a normal expressway, it looks a bit like the Polish DK1 south of Piotrków Trybunalski, so I'd guess 100 kmh


----------



## asotUA

PLH said:


> What is the status of this road and what is the max. speed?
> According to EU standards it would be regular national road with 90 - 100 km/h


You know I really dont even know, but it should be somewhere in that area like you said 90-100 km/h...maybe up to 120 if you get lucky


----------



## PLH

Timon Kruijk said:


> It seems a normal expressway, it looks a bit like the Polish DK1 south of Piotrków Trybunalski, so I'd guess 100 kmh


Well, is surely does not have highway-like turns outline, as DK1 do, so that driving 130 km/h is not a problem 

I'd say 110 is max


----------



## Mateusz

Such road with no flyovers ?


----------



## asotUA

MateoW said:


> Such road with no flyovers ?


"Flyovers"? like an overpass bridge you mean?


----------



## PLH

^^ Yes


----------



## asotUA

oh yeah, ofcourse it got those! I seen them my self couple years ago when driving on that highway...just can't find any pics of them on internet.


----------



## Euro2012Highway

*M05 E95 Kyiv - Odesa*

*M05 - E95 Kyiv - Odesa*
Some Photos :cheers:


----------



## Mateusz

I though motorway signs in Ukraine are green.


----------



## asotUA

^^Looks Nice!

@MateoW
Its both...but you will mostly see blue...green is very rare!


----------



## Norsko

^^
Why is this so? Is there a system with the blue and green signs?


----------



## Euro2012Highway

*Signs in Ukraine*

Green sings are very rare, used for International Highways in Ukraine (European Routes or E-Roads Network) and 
Blue signs used more widely
Example:
International Highway M-05








also as a part of E Road E95


----------



## VelesHomais

Road construction between Boryspilska and Chervonyj Hutir subway stations in Kyiv
http://www.picatom.com/j/img/DSC_1194-1.jpg

http://www.picatom.com/j/img/DSC_1196-1.jpg

http://www.picatom.com/j/img/DSC_1245-3.jpg


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Burislav said:


> Road construction between Boryspilska and Chervonyj Hutir subway stations in Kyiv
> http://www.picatom.com/j/img/DSC_1194-1.jpg
> http://www.picatom.com/j/img/DSC_1196-1.jpg
> http://www.picatom.com/j/img/DSC_1245-3.jpg


Is that a part of the Ring road? А Червоний Хутір - це колишня Піонерська? Дуже добрі новини для України! :cheers: Good news!


----------



## VelesHomais

Червоний Хутір це нова станція, відкрилась сьогодні. 

Що стосується дільниці де дорогу будують:









P.S. чому не берете участь на українському форумі? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=633


----------



## Verso

English, please.


----------



## Alexriga

At ex-soviet countries traffic intensity on some expressways (2x2) is so low so there are no need to build bridge and 2 level crossings. Because if there are 1 car per hour which turns left build a bridge is a waste of money. Take in mind low population density and length of roads. So I would say "European" standards are nothing in Ukraine and it has 1700km of motorways by Ukrainian standards. Of course at places with dense traffic 2 level crossings should be build like they do around big cities etc.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, i saw some major road intensities, and they were barely over 2000 vehicles per day. No need to build grade-separated interchanges indeed.


----------



## VelesHomais

Overpass bridges are built where they are necessary, with high traffic. However, it's a stick with two ends, the traffic would be more intensive if highways were better.


----------



## asotUA

Couple videos I found on youtube of Kyiv-Boryspol highway webcam/.
tire blew up.




bad weather.




idiot.hno:hno:





inside car tour


----------



## Timon91

Shortest way from the pub home :cheers2:


----------



## PLH

7iDmytro_UA* said:


> idiot.hno:hno:


There was the same situation in Poland on A2 some time ago - guy must have cut a hole in the fence and then was run over by 5 cars doing much more than 130 km/h (does not make any difference though). He died immediately ofcourse :no:


----------



## x-type

this "idiot" looks like suicide to me. and those first guys with "blown tyre" were really lucky to miss the sign and actually not damage a car at all


----------



## asotUA

Don't know if this relates any much to the highways but I still decided to post
Lviv Region..somewhere by Carpathian mountains..
Looks somewhat okay! except its a 1 lane on each side.




Odesa - Chisinau(Moldova).




and again BIG OUCH on Kyiv - Odesa Highway(traffic)..some people just don't wanna learn


----------



## Timon91

^^


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Yeah, it would be funny if it was not for the dead body in the beginning of the video.


----------



## Timon91

Oops, didn't see that one. For the rest the situation is quite "Ukrainian".


----------



## VelesHomais

x-type said:


> this "idiot" looks like suicide to me. and those first guys with "blown tyre" were really lucky to miss the sign and actually not damage a car at all


Yes, I think it was suicide too. Because it didn't make sense, he jumped right before the car. That's a disgusting way to die, endangering other peoples lives hno:


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Timon Kruijk said:


> Oops, didn't see that one. For the rest the situation is quite "Ukrainian".


Well, to be fair I should tell you that I encountered a very similar situation on I-205 near Tracy in California. The traffic stopped completely because of an accident ahead. Some people started driving back on the shoulder to get the nearest exit behind us (200 metres). At the same time, some cars wanted to use the same shoulder to get to the next exit that was some 2-3 km ahead :lol:


----------



## Verso

Interesting videos!



7iDmytro_UA* said:


> and again BIG OUCH on Kyiv - Odesa Highway(traffic)..some people just don't wanna learn


Wow, so many good cars!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> Wow, so many good cars!


Yeah I noticed it too. Except some really old cars, most are from the 2000's. Really different from the stereotype image many people have of Ukrainians only driving in lada's from the 80's that almost fall apart. 

However, considering the daily flow of flatbeds with UA plates and brand new cars heading east in the Netherlands, I'm not that surprised.


----------



## asotUA

Chriszwolle said:


> Yeah I noticed it too. Except some really old cars, most are from the 2000's. Really different from the stereotype image many people have of Ukrainians only driving in lada's from the 80's that almost fall apart.


LADA=WILL RUN STRONG 4 YEARS!:lol: 



> However, considering the daily flow of flatbeds with UA plates and brand new cars heading east in the Netherlands, I'm not that surprised.


Did you say, you saw someone driving with UA plates in NL or did I misunderstood your post?..sorry.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I saw a lot of flatbed trucks with new cars on it, heading east. The flatbeds have UA plates, so I guess they importing new cars from the Netherlands into Ukraine.


----------



## asotUA

^^Oh, yeah probably. I seen a couple before but usually with Polish plate for some reason.lol


----------



## asotUA

just some pics I found bad lookin..Im not happy about this 2!shame on us!:bashE-40/M-06)..Zhytomyr - Kyiv.
not sure if last years pics or 2008..but I remember clearly, when I visited Ukraine last summer, it was in the exact same lookin wayhno:
















and ofcouple M-40/M-06 just right outside of Kiev(about 10 km or so) must be lookin good!lol sorry for pic quality.








and ofcourse our favorite E-95/M-04 at night..somewhere close to Uman'(Cherkasy Oblast)..









I'll try to post more pics later on.:cheers:


----------



## Euro2012Highway

*M-05 E-95 Kyiv-Odesa Ukraine*

M-05 E-95 Kyiv-Odesa Ukraine (Київ-Одеса) June 2008.
From Zhashkiv to Kyiv. Some parts of the road are under costruction (3 lanes on last scene of the video is a part of the road near Kyiv and was built 1 month ago)






Response Autostrada А1 (Poland)


----------



## Verso

^^ Gotta love that overtaking; I guess it's not allowed to overtake in the middle? I hope the Euro2012 gets you better roads. Btw (no offence), is traveling in Ukraine by car safe?


----------



## Mateusz

They should at least invest in new shiny crash barrier  It would be some kind of safety improvement


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Verso said:


> Btw (no offence), is traveling in Ukraine by car safe?


Mostly, yes. However, on some undivided roads, drivers may decide to overtake crossing the double lane. If you happen to drive in the opposite lane, you can be killed at no fault of your own hno:


----------



## Verso

^^ I also had in mind robberies and such.


----------



## TheCat

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> I read a travel story of one guy from Kiev who went to Kazakhstan through Russia. Getting through Russia was no problem, but once he hit Kazakh roads... oh boy... hno: At the same time, roads in Astana and Alma-Ata were very good.


I've seen a similar video report on Youtube long ago. Perhaps it is the same story


----------



## asotUA

Alright you guys, I wanna show you a report of a local round road going around my homecity(Vinnytsia)*[M12]*...pictures are from February/March 2008 or so.
Looks very "BEAUTIFUL" doesnt it?:rofl: yes, very Kazakhstan style, LOTSSSSS of work has to be done here. I drove on it back in summer '07 and it looked much better for some reason than here...maybe because of season change.
One thing I know is that the city is not responsible and does not have right to fix this round road, becuase its not in cities borbers or soemthing like that..UkrAvtoDor's job, sadhno: because our major owns like an asfalt company i heard, since lots of cities roads are been fixed like never before

On the way to Zhytomyr(Kyiv)...I think at night time some drivers just go trought that grass incase of "Emergency":lol: or if "it" can still be called a grass herehno:...Billboards do its job thoughkay::colgate:


















This picture makes me to start smoking:bash::lol:..









well atleast crashbarriers are somewhat Euro looking here..little progress:lol:









1/2..but keeps switching back and fourth 1/2, 2/1:nuts:


















No wonder there is almost no cars on this road = that roads quality, its much better entering the city and getting out of it on the other side but going on normal smooth roads with little trafic reither than bumpy round road..will lose counple pounds by getting on the other site:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It needs time. Ukraine is a huge country for European standards, and funding isn't as massive as you want to improve the roads.


----------



## Mateusz

Exactly, when Ukraine will come more into EU structures then money for investment will come


----------



## X236K

Not only Ukrainian roads need massive funding. In fact, I think that what we can see on those pics is not that bad... you should see some of Czech roads where the condition is much worse.


----------



## asotUA

^^are you sure?

wow I can't bulieve you guys actually positive about this...I was expecting worse and more like "Thats So Village Style"!!! But seriously I don't like it for my self! Just judging from the first pic, not sure maybe its the dust covering the white side lines or they never painted them there which is very rair of not doing so. You can see that a car or whatever it was crossed the grass just like thathno:.
Funding will always be a problem. But they it used to be only Kyiv-Boryspil highway but now the number grew by 2 more.+Karpary(Lviv/Uzhgorod Region and well known here Kyiv-Odesa)...by Ukraine's Independence Day(August 24th) they will open Donetsk-Dnipropetrovks or Donetsk-Kharkiv highway..not sure yet.


----------



## X236K

^^ I'm not positive about this... just want to say that based on my experience it could be worse... no matter if in Czech or Ukraine.


----------



## Piotrek_409

In any country you may find examples of roads in very bad condition (at least in every eastern european country) but what differs is percentage of this type of roads in whole network. That's why it is so difficult to judge the country just by some random pics.

I have been in Czech Republic many times and from my experience roads are in very good condition, (of course there are few exceptions). Major towns are connected by motorways or well mainted highways with very good signadge. 

In Poland maybe we will achieve this in next few years (till 2012) when hopefully if all major parts of our motorway network start to be constucted this year and some roads under construction will be succesfully finished. So far we do have some parts of very nice motorways (a2, a4) from west to the center connecting major towns like Poznan - Lodz; Wroclaw - Opole, Katowice - Krakow and some small part of expressways (s7); some dual carriege ways after commie times (like DK 1 Warsaw - Lodz - Katowice) and lots of highways which are constatly repaired but unfortunately due to the traffic  it is still horrible to travel on them.

I have never been in Ukraine but it seems to me that road network is mostly bad maintained and it is impossible or very dangerous to travel from one major town to another by car. It's not a question of constructing some small sections of new motorways but rather long term program to improve overall conditions of ukrainian roads. I hope they will make it till EURO 2012


----------



## bebe.2006

Is the whole road Kyjiv-Odesa finished now? I saw it 2003 under construction.


----------



## bebe.2006

7iDmytro_UA* said:


> Part of Kyiv-Chop highway just opened up(100km)..by european standarts or close to it, you tell me






bobby13 said:


> _From: http://www.gpu.ua/index.php?&id=240956&lang=ru&s=1_nall_
> 
> Между Бродами и Стрыем открыли европейского уровня дорогу
> 19.07.2008 18:18
> 
> В субботу открыто движение на отремонтированном участке автомобильной дороги Киев-Чоп от г. Броды до г. Стрый на Львовщине, сообщает пресс-служба Министерства транспорта и связи.
> 
> "Далеко не все верили, что можно закончить дорогу в этом году, но мы ее отрываем именно сейчас - летом. Украина сегодня получила пусть и небольшую часть, однако качественной и высокой категории дорогу. Наконец каждый житель Украины увидит, дорога от Киева до Чопа будет действительно качественной и скоростной трассой", - заявил министр транспорта и связи Иосиф Винский.
> 
> Протяженность открытого участка 180 км - это участок автомобильной дороги М06 Киев-Чоп от Стрыя до Львова (91,5 км) и участок международного транспортному коридора ь3 (Берлин - Вроцлав - Львов - Киев) Львов - г. Броды (89 км).
> 
> Работы велись с октября 2005 года. Этот участок автомобильной дороги Киев-Чоп от г. Броды до г. Стрый отремонтирован во исполнение второго этапа проекта кредитного соглашения "Ремонт автомобильной дороги Киев-Чоп" между Украиной и Европейским банком реконструкции и развития от 28 февраля 2005 года.
> 
> В 2006 года подписано Третье кредитное соглашение между Украиной и ЕБРР о реализации проекта "Ремонт автомобильной дороги Киев-Чоп" в размере 200 млн. евро, и с Европейским инвестиционным банком (ЕИБ) 30 июля 2007 года о реализации проекта "Украина - Проект европейских дорог Украины" в размере 200 млн. евро и "Украина" в размере 172 млн. евро.
> 
> Эти кредитные соглашения предусматривают капитальный ремонт автомобильной дороги Киев-Чоп через участок в 313 км от Житомира до г. Броды. Общая стоимость 572 млн. евро, сообщает Интерфакс-Украина



So, there are 180 km M06, first section Stryj to Lviv (91,5 km) and second section Lviv-Brody (89 km).
Build since Oktober 2005. 

Is the whole 180 km section four-lane road?

----------------------------------------------------------
24 August (Independent Day of Ukraine) section Charkow to Dniepropietrowsk (118 km !) will be opend.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bebe.2006 said:


> 24 August (Independent Day of Ukraine) section Charkow to Dniepropietrowsk (118 km !) will be opend.


As far as one can see on Google Earth, most of it is already completed. It's signed as a yellow road, however, it seems to have nearly no intersections since it runs through rural area's. Some grade-separated intersections are visible. Two pics I stumbled upon on GE:


----------



## Verso

Piotrek_409 said:


> I have never been in Ukraine but it seems to me that road network is mostly bad maintained and it is impossible or very dangerous to travel from one major town to another by car.


I think this is rubbish. Why would it be "impossible or very dangerous" to travel between two cities, especially major ones? Kiev - L'viv, Kiev - Odesa, Kiev - Char'kiv, I think driving there is quite normal, and definitely not "impossible or very dangerous".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, I wouldn't want to drive at night at some lonely road in Ukraine, Poland or Romania. How's corruption in Ukraine? I heard some mafia stories where the mafia let people pass through waiting lines at the border faster after a big payment.


----------



## Timon91

^^I agree. Last year in Slovakia I only made one ride during the night, and it was one of the most dangerous rides I've ever made, since the potholes are hardly visible and Slovaks drive like Poles. And about the mafia in Ukraine you are completely right.


----------



## RipleyLV

Well, you probably won't believe, but I have driven during the night in Poland and Romania and nothing "dangerous" happened!


----------



## Piotrek_409

:rofl: well I travel there very often at night (at least in Poland) and nothing happend yet, however I wouldn't recommend our roads to any foreigner mainly due to poor signadge, specifc polish drivers  and also communication problems which may occur in small towns, villages in case of accident, emergency etc. (not many of them speak english or any other foreign lanuague even in the police) 

I haven't heard about any cases with mafia robbing drivers etc. but it may be dangerous especially for truck drivers. 

Anyway I am really curious about conditions of Ukrainian roads. Sometimes after seeing some of the pictures I fell they are way better then here, but usually people who had been are saying sth completely diffrent.


----------



## Timoth12

Timon Kruijk said:


> ^^I agree. Last year in Slovakia I only made one ride during the night, and it was one of the most dangerous rides I've ever made, since the potholes are hardly visible and Slovaks drive like Poles.


What section were you driving then? It might happen that you meet an idiot on the road, but generally it´s not the rule. Some especially very young drivers wants to test the cars after they obtain the driving license. But I think it is the case almost everywhere.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Piotrek_409 said:


> Anyway I am really curious about conditions of Ukrainian roads. Sometimes after seeing some of the pictures I fell they are way better then here, but usually people who had been are saying sth completely diffrent.


I think conditions vary from great to very poor, also on some of the more important roads. There are Dutch people doing a vacation in Ukraine, but it's not common (yet). Imo, most of the country doesn't have so much special to offer (kinda like the American Midwest), but the Carpathians and Crimea looks like they're worth a visit.


----------



## Timon91

Timoth12 said:


> What section were you driving then? It might happen that you meet an idiot on the road, but generally it´s not the rule. Some especially very young drivers wants to test the cars after they obtain the driving license. But I think it is the case almost everywhere.


There were indeed some idiots (drunk) on the 18 from Poprad to Mengusovce and the road (512?) from Mengusovce to Stola. But this is just my experience of 1 ride, so I was just unlucky.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M-5 Odessa - Kiev, a journey by panoramio & Google Earth*


M-5 north of Odessa, I don't know how old these pics are, imagery from Google Earth is 5,5 years old.







]

Same location:









M-5 across some lake not far out of Odessa:









Further north, there's newer imagery from 2007 which shows overpasses under construction instead of a level-crossing. 
M-5 approximatly 35km north of Odessa:









Doubling of M-5 near Chervonoznamianka









Grade-separated junction near Shryiaieve









M-5 near Troitske









The Interchange with the M-13 (Moldova - Kirovohrad) is a full profile cloverleaf. Google Earth only uses E-numbers. Near Liubashivka, there's a gas station at the freeway. The interchange with the T 16-03 near Krive Ozero is also a cloverleaf. This road connects Balta with Pervomaisk. 

Modern gas station just north of Krive Ozero:

















Further North, imagery is older, but a new interchange and a new bridge (2x2 lanes) across the Bug is visible. Rest area near Uljanovska









Interchange is under construction near Uljanovska for the M-23. I guess it's finished already (imagery is from 2004). Another gas station north of Uljanovka. Some images on Google Earth seems to be over 10 years old. 

Near Uman:


















One of the most important interchanges on M-5 seems to be near Uman, the M-12 intersects here with a full cloverleaf.









Exit Uman:









North of Uman, the M-5 seems to have a new routing, away from villages. Near Zhaskiv:


















New interchange near Kiev:









Closer to Kiev:


















*conclusion:*

Judging from the pictures and available imagery, the M-5 seems to be at least a high-quality 4-lane highway for it's entire length, bypassing all villages and towns along the long route. All important intersecting roads have grade-separated interchanges by western standards, but local and secondary roads sometimes seems to intersect at-grade. Slow or un-motorized traffic might be a problem.


----------



## Mateusz

Some kind of normal dual carriageway... well it's definetely not 1A class road


----------



## Triceratops

Well, at least a small section is completed!  Just really hope they will mange to build this motorway because it will be highly in need during Euro and afterwards! :cheers:


----------



## Mateusz

*Kiev-Odessa*










OMG hno::nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's bad! 

But it seems like the asphalt was just poured on sand... I don't see a good roadbed..


----------



## bebe.2006

ChrisZwolle said:


> But it seems like the asphalt was just poured on sand... I don't see a good roadbed..


GDP per capita nominal 2008:
NL - 52000$
UA - 4000$

So how can you expect a good roadbed? OK perhaps on this section it didn't work perfectly but on the rest part it must.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bebe.2006 said:


> So how can you expect a good roadbed?


It's the basic issue of building a road. Otherwise the soil beneath the road will just wash away over the years, creating issues like this. They've learned that the hard way in Belgium.


----------



## Qwert

bebe.2006 said:


> GDP per capita nominal 2008:
> NL - 52000$
> UA - 4000$
> 
> So how can you expect a good roadbed? OK perhaps on this section it didn't work perfectly but on the rest part it must.


That only means Ukraine is not rich enough to afford construction of crappy roads.


----------



## Mateusz

Well we have such saying in Poland 'Poor one can't afford saving'  

That might be as well true, crappy roads mean more money spending for rather costy repairs


----------



## scorpius111

^^^Please someone to change the name of this thread - ukraine has no motorways to say nothing of highways!


----------



## Mateusz

You can say many bad things but there ARE motorways there

M-03 Kiev-Boryspil
M-18 Kharkiv-Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## Euro2012Highway

*New Ring Road Kiev Construction*

*New Ring Road Kiev Construction* - 5 min video presentation (language-ukrainian).


----------



## Mateusz

I am very sure of that future motorways in Ukrainie will have European level


----------



## Triceratops

But doesn't Kyiv-Odessa highway have a motorway status or it's just an expressway?
Anyway, nice to see some progress on Kyiv bypass construction!


----------



## Euro2012Highway

Triceratops said:


> But doesn't Kyiv-Odessa highway have a motorway status or it's just an expressway?
> Anyway, nice to see some progress on Kyiv bypass construction!


Now M-05 Kyiv-Odessa is not Highway hno: 

Only *M-03* Kyiv-Boryspil and *M-18* Kharkiv-Pereschepino-Novomoskovsk (near Dnipropetrovsk)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think you mean motorway  Highway can be any major road


----------



## Euro2012Highway

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think you mean motorway  Highway can be any major road


Hello Chris, of course Motorway, thanks. As for M-05 they planned to build this road as motorway, but problems with financial support and corruption did M-05 as expressway. Some parts of M-05 really looks like Motorway, but only parts...


----------



## Mateusz

In simple words Kiev-Odessa is 2X2 national road


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, a 2x2 at-grade expressway. It's more than a regular main road.


----------



## Mateusz

Well, it doesn't have status of 'doroga dla avtomobili' <expressway> either, still have a status of national road, myabe in future they will upgrade it

And dual carriageway goes also near west of Kharkiv, maybe new future bypass ? Well, some pics comes from there and I think this is not finished road yet


----------



## Triceratops

By 2012 roads to Kharkiv, Donetsk and maybe Lviv will become at least 2x2 expressways, I am sure about that, unfortunately, no more.. But that's quite good for Ukraine because thus directions to all main cities will be high-speed!


----------



## Mateusz

You mean A4


----------



## ChrisZwolle

and802 said:


> anyway, looks like both sides (Poland & Ukraine) counter similar problems. as I can understand A4 Kraków-Korczowa is becoming a question mark as well.


Yeah, if they don't start to work on the entire 250km from Kraków to the Ukrainian border within this year, I don't think they'll finish it before Euro 2012. Look at the delays on the Kraków - Tarnów section for instance, which is only a small portion of the entire route east of Kraków.

By the way, that master plan about a 2x4 1400 km east-west motorway through Ukraine seems to have been disappeard completely.


----------



## Mateusz

2X4 ? Isn't that a bit of a waste ? 2X2 will be enough, with 2X3 in Donbas


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yeah, if they don't start to work on the entire 250km from Kraków to the Ukrainian border within this year, I don't think they'll finish it before Euro 2012....


I am afraid "the damage" is already irrecoverable. the only one small thing left to be done is: to annouce it. 

now, who and when will do it ?


----------



## Triceratops

To be honest, I don't really believe that at least half of planned motorways for EURO in Ukraine will be realized! hno: The only hope which can remain is E-40 highway that should become a motorway, hopefully!


----------



## and802

Triceratops said:


> To be honest, I don't really believe that at least half of planned motorways for EURO in Ukraine will be realized! hno: The only hope which can remain is E-40 highway that should become a motorway, hopefully!


do we know what is the plan (deadline) for Ukrainian part of E-40 ? would it be a European standard motorway ?


----------



## Mateusz

M-06 stays as it is, dual carriageway without interchanges etc. 

E50 motorway + motorway Kiev-Vinnytsa are meant to be main connetions between Kiev and western Europe. 

And yes, M-10 E40 will be full flavour motorway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mateusz said:


> And yes, M-10 E40 will be full flavour motorway


No.

There are two connections from L'viv westbound to Poland. The northern one, M-10, will be a motorway. The southern one, M-11, where E40 also runs across, will not be a motorway. E40 runs via Przemysl, but I think it will run through the Krakovets border crossing (M-10) in the future.


----------



## Triceratops

Anyway, even if E40 will not become a motorway, there will be an alternative one - E50, thanks Mateusz for clearing that, all what will be needed is just to create a motorway between Lviv and Vinnytsa and here we have a good connection with Ukraine from West! :cheers:


----------



## Mateusz

Well first... it needs to be constructed  Yeah a little obstacle...


----------



## Timon91

Yeah, just a little one  Three years to go, I doubt that they'll make it, but I hope they do.


----------



## Mateusz

I found a really big map of Ukraine an triedd put motorways and dual carriageways on it, that's what it looks like so far !  Probably more will go on it actually


----------



## Timon91

Red = motorway and blue = dual carriageway? Or the other way around?


----------



## RipleyLV

Timon91 said:


> Red = motorway and blue = dual carriageway?


Yes.


----------



## Ali_B

RipleyLV said:


> Yes.


maybe, you should point the hostcities (official and reserve in different colours) of the euro 2012 on that map ...


----------



## Mateusz

Identyfing dual carraiugeways of Donbas is quite tricky, in some places there is no sattelite picture etc


----------



## Triceratops

Thanks a million for this magnificent map! This lacked here a lot! 
So, regarding the map, what is highly important for Ukraine atm is to make a dual carriageway or if they manage a real motorway 1.from Polish border to Lviv; 2.from Lviv to Rivne (and here we have Kyiv and Lviv connected by dual carriageway); 3.from Donetsk both to Kharkiv and Dnipropetrovsk; 4.from Kyiv to Kharkiv (but that's quite impossible if regarding current financial situation in UA, though the idea IMO should be their priority). That's what should be realized unconditionally and without what it would be really hard to make such event as EURO 2012 come successful!


----------



## Mateusz

Connection only between Krakovets - Body planned so M-10 will be 'stand alone' motorway


----------



## lpioe

I can't see the map.


----------



## Triceratops

lpioe said:


> I can't see the map.


Man, neither can I, since today it's gone.. hno:


----------



## Triceratops

^^ Not bad! Btw, is it like this on the reality? I just really hope so..


----------



## PLH

Asked about it on UA subforum.


----------



## Mateusz

As far as we all here are informed... nothing really is going on excepting problems but maybe someone will present some totally different news


----------



## Timon91

Small chance. There is 0,000000000001% chance that the motorway from L'viv to Poland is finished in 2012, unless they start working really hard.


----------



## Mateusz

If tender is finished then there are chances. It's interesting which company will construct it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If they have the alignment already, they could construct this one in 1.5 - 2 years.


----------



## bigalowski

bebe.2006 said:


> From ADAC Atlas 2010/2011, Germany:



So, this planned motorway will join A4 in Korczowa and extend international route E40 to motorway standard. I wonder whan are we gonna be able to drive on the motorway from Krakow to Lviv?


----------



## Mateusz

Hopefully yes


----------



## bebe.2006

renxu said:


> http://www.zaxid.net/newsua/2009/9/15/150632/


http://www.zaxid.net/newspl/2009/9/15/150022/

Google's translation:

15.09.2009 15:00 
The agreement with the concessionaire road construction Kracowiec-Lviv can be broken Chairman of Lviv Regional State Administration Mykola Kmita 'session of the Council Lviv peripheral September 15 reported that when the concessionaire "NDI SA not begin to build a road concession Lviv Kracowiec before mid-October, the OAP will ask the Cabinet of Ministers to terminate the agreement with the concessionaire. 
Lviv OAP President pointed out that there are some delays in the timetable for implementation of this object, and if the construction does not begin in mid-October, they did not succeed in build the road before Euro 2012.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm, that's bad. What are the chances they manage to start the construction within 3 weeks?


----------



## Triceratops

Just can't believe it.. It's impossible I think, UEFA will just force them to construct it, otherwise Lviv might be eliminated from the host cities' list.. hno:


----------



## Ukraine

Triceratops said:


> Just can't believe it.. It's impossible I think, UEFA will just force them to construct it, otherwise Lviv might be eliminated from the host cities' list.. hno:


This is what happens when a bunch of idiots...fat pigs... are in control :nuts: hno:


----------



## NMAISTER007

Any new photos?


----------



## Mateusz

Seems like UA highways are not 'very hot' recently though


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I spotted this map on FPW. I translated the legend to English:


----------



## Mateusz

Cheers Chris, I was thinking about posting it now here 

Yeah I found this map in pieces and later on I put it together in Paint. obviously I rescaled in in Imageshack because original map is too big for website

It was sometimes really difficult to establish these 2X2 main roads as maps are often different to each other and GE is not covering whole Ukraine in sufficent level


----------



## Verso

I don't think the road Uzhhorod - Mukacheve is 2×2.


----------



## Mateusz

It is and modernisation is going on currently


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's visible in Google Earth. Mostly 2x2, but also 2+1


----------



## Verso

Mateusz said:


> It is and modernisation is going on currently


Really? You can see in GE that just a few sections were 4-laned in 2005. Did they demolish the houses along the road? Any pics?


----------



## PLH

M10 Polish border - L'viv and some L'viv streets




CodeLukas said:


> Pod koniec sierpnia wybrałem się z rodzinką na Ukrainę celem odwiedzenia miejsc z których pochodzą moja babcia i pradziadkowie. Bo to kiedyś Polska była. Głównie chodzi o okolice Bóbrki (ukr. Бібрка). Na początek seria zdjęć od granicy w Korczowej do granic Lwowa.
> 
> Zaraz po przekroczeniu granicy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drogi mają złe, i nie będę tego ukrywał
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Większość drogi to były lasy. Zauważyłem też, że na Ukrainie jest mnóstwo nieużytków. Nikt nie chce przerabiać tych nieużytków w pola uprawne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutaj się troszeczkę zgubiłem i musiałem zawracać przy wjeździe na obwodnicę Lwowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jesteśmy we Lwowie. Drogi tragiczne, oznakowanie tych dróg znikome. Generalnie po Lwowie trzeba jeździć na czuja, kompletny brak oznakowania gdzie jechać.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulice we Lwowie pokrywa kostka. Przynajmniej tam gdzie jechałem. Niestety ta kostka jest w tragicznym stanie. W niektórych momentach trzeba było pływać samochodem po drodze raz w lewo raz w prawo aby nie zawiesić się na torowisku tramwajowym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To chyba był najgorszy odcinek gdzie różnica między torowiskiem a jezdnią (kostką) wynosiła czasem 20 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nawet asfaltowy odcinek się pojawił
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ale trwało to krótko i zaraz była normalna rzeczywistość
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDN...


----------



## PLH

L'viv's bypass M06

Ze Lwowa wylatywałem drogą H02 i skręciłem w prawo na obwodnicę Lwowa, grogę M06.



















W niektórych miejscach, ale głównie przy podjazdach, jest 1x3.









Zaraz po zjeździe z drogi M06 w drogię H09. Droga na Rohatyń, m.in. przez Bobrkę.









To co zauważyłem że im dalej od Lwowa tym drogi gorszej jakości.









Choć niektóre odcinki były w dobrym stanie













































CDN...


----------



## PLH

...



khan_tengri said:


> Druga część zdjęć z Ukrainy z 23 września.
> 
> 
> Wspomniany wcześniej zachodni węzeł obwodnicy Lwowa od strony Krakowca, droga M10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Północno-zachodnie przedłużenie obwodnicy Lwowa, droga T1414.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lwów, ul. Mazepy - północna część miasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lwów, ul. Chmielnickiego - wylotówka na Lublin i Kijów, świeżo po remoncie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ale oznakowanie poziome w rejonie węzła jest beznadziejne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wylot ze Lwowa na Kijów, droga M06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skręcamy z M06 na wschodnią obwodnicę Lwowa. Do węzła Winniki nawierzchnia jest idealna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droga H02 Winniki - Lwów, na zdjęciach ładnie, ale niestety jest trochę niezłych dziur do urwania koła.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lwów, ul. Łyczakowska w rejonie Czartowskiej Skały, widać przyczółki dawnej linii kolejowej Lwów-Winniki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lwów, plac Osmomysła - oddane niecały miesiące temu po remoncie słynne skrzyżowanie, gdzie łatwo można było zawiesić się na torach tramwajowych.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M06 Rivne - Zhytomir*

Some pics of our Polish road enthusiasts in western Ukraine.



esce said:


> Teraz pokażę ukraińskie drogi z trochę innej strony. Podczas mojej sierpniowej wycieczki rowerowej zrobiłem fotorelację z przebudowy drogi M-06 na odcinku Równe - Żytomierz. M-06 to jedna z głównych ukraińskich dróg, tędy przebiega trasa E40. Standard podobny do naszej "gierkówki".
> 
> 1. Jesteśmy na wschód od Równego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Zbliżenie na tablicę informacyjną.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obrót na zachód, w stronę Równego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ten odcinek jest już zmodernizowany. Chciałem zwrócić uwagę na ciekawą rzecz - u nas kładki buduje się, by wyeliminować ruch pieszy z jezdni. Tutaj jest kładka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. ...ale obracamy się i w bezpośredniej bliskości widać przejście dla pieszych:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Jedno z miejsc do zawracania. Sposób na bezpieczniejsze skręcanie w boczne drogi i wyjeżdżanie z nich - najpierw musimy zawrócić, a dopiero potem wykonujemy manewr skrętu. Tak samo w wyjeżdżaniem w lewo z podporządkowanej - najpierw włączamy się do ruchu w prawo, a dopiero potem zawracamy. Mam nadzieję, że w miarę zrozumiale się wyraziłem  Takie miejsca do zawracania są przy prawie każdym skrzyżowaniu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Obracamy się w prawo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Bramownica drogowskazowa i przejście dla pieszych...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciąg dalszy nastąpi.





esce said:


> 9. Jesteśmy na wschodnim końcu obwodnicy Korca, zbliżamy się do drugiego odcinka, na którym roboty jeszcze nie są tak zaawansowane. Ruch odbywa się jedną jezdnią. Oznakowanie zwężenia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Zbliżenie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Gdzieś po drodze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Wjeżdżamy do Nowogradu Wołyńskiego - teraz ten odcinek to starodroże, M-06 biegnie obwodnicą.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Włączenie się do obwodnicy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Kolejny zmodernizowany odcinek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Tutaj położono ścieralną...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Spojrzenie w drugą stronę.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciąg dalszy nastąpi.





esce said:


> 17. Zachodni kraniec obwodnicy Żytomierza. Zdaje mi się, że wcześniej było tu zwykłe skrzyżowanie, obecnie budowany jest węzeł.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18. Spojrzenie w drugą stronę (na zachód).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Podobna sytuacja jak w Nowogradzie Wołyńskim. Stary przebieg głównej drogi - przy okazji można zobaczyć, jak trasa prawdopodobnie wyglądała przed modernizacją.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20. Spojrzenie za siebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21. Wyjeżdżamy z Żytomierza, dojeżdżamy do wschodniego włączenia się obwodnicy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22. Zbliżenie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23. Inne ujęcie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24. Ostatnie zdjęcie - na wschód od Żytomierza. Na znaku: "Odcinek drogi gdzie istnieje niebezpieczeństwo najazdu na pieszego".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podczas wycieczki na Krym zrobiłem sporo zdjęć z ukraińskich dróg, miałem nadzieję opublikować o wiele więcej, ale niestety zachowały się tylko te - w Sewastopolu mnie okradziono, a tylko te zdążyłem wcześniej wrzucić na photobucketa  Może następnym razem będę bardziej uważny, albo będę częściej wrzucał zdjęcia na internet
> 
> Pozdrawiam


----------



## Blaskovitz

ChrisZwolle said:


> *M06 Rivne - Zhytomir*
> 
> 4. Ten odcinek jest już zmodernizowany. Chciałem zwrócić uwagę na ciekawą rzecz - u nas kładki buduje się, by wyeliminować ruch pieszy z jezdni. Tutaj jest kładka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. ...ale obracamy się i w bezpośredniej bliskości widać przejście dla pieszych:


He turns head and this zebra crossing is just a few meters further....hno:

esce says:


> Podczas wycieczki na Krym zrobiłem sporo zdjęć z ukraińskich dróg, miałem nadzieję opublikować o wiele więcej, ale niestety zachowały się tylko te - w Sewastopolu mnie okradziono, a tylko te zdążyłem wcześniej wrzucić na photobucketa Może następnym razem będę bardziej uważny, albo będę częściej wrzucał zdjęcia na internet
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Ehh poor guy


----------



## Verso

>


Nice road... and truck.


----------



## mmmartin

^^
Yes, beautiful licence plates!


----------



## psper

look at 2:30 min


----------



## PLH

On October 28th the construction of motorway L'viv - Krakovets (PL/UA border) was initiated by deputy prime ministers of Poland and Ukraine Waldemar Pawlak and Borys Viktorovych Kolesnikov. 

The 83 km road is said to be 1a class road, designed for speeds 120 - 130 km/h and is due to be completed till May 2012. Budget is 3,4 billion UAH (309 mln euro)

http://www.interfax.com.ua/rus/eco/52012/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 3,7 million per kilometer. That can hardly include grade-separated interchanges, right?


----------



## PLH

Well, you have to remember that prices in EU and Ukraine cannot be compared in any way, as well as numerous safety and environmental requirements hiking prices over here.

In my opinion it is enough for grade-separated 2x2.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Autovías in Spain have been built for that kind of money, but it still seems low. I have no idea what the upgrade of M06 L'viv - Kiev cost per kilometer.


----------



## PLH

I have no idea about the M06. Still, even if they will have to abandon building overpasses and end with something similiar to our DK1 between Piotrków and Częstochowa it will be a great step forward.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Another possibility is the construction of grade-separated interchanges at major crossings only, while leaving the minor roads intact with a few U-turns.


----------



## PLH

Got some interesting info from an Ukrainian user:

Grade-separated intechanges
Lane width - 3,75 m
Emergency lane width - 3,75 m (more than most EU countries have)
Fence - also not than obvious elsewhere

This looks like a proper motoway, no half-measures.


----------



## mgk920

The overall cost is also dependent on the general landscape that the road must pass through - flat, wide-open countryside is much less expensive to build through than either irregular hard-rock mountains or large cities.

Mike


----------



## orland

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have no idea what the upgrade of M06 L'viv - Kiev cost per kilometer.


Last week they opened 62 km section which costed 87.7 mln EUR and 10 km section which costed 14.85 mln EUR.

As for Lviv Krakovets, it's designed for 130 km/h which say it is avtomagistral' (green marked motorway). It will avoid all settlements on its way.


----------



## RipleyLV

Kiev in street view! Check it out: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CRDrEza


----------



## PLH

Chef said:


> Construction has already started.


...


----------



## and802

^^ although I cross my fingers for this project and I like Ukraine very much ...

1. we all know the schedule is quite tight 
2. we all know Ukrainian budget is not on time with scheduled payments (see other EU 2012 preparations)
3. the budget for is quite tight (even in Ukrainian terms)
4. still in our part of Europe we too often give priority to schedule over quality (I doubt Poland would be on time with its part)

so my conlusion is: if it is on time then definately by 2014 it will need a serious rehabiliation.

I am sorry for my negative point of view. 

last thing, even if it will not be delivered on time, or only half-profile would be constructed, then it is a big step forward. Eu 2012 willl last for 1 month, the road remains


----------



## VelesHomais

From Ukrainian forum, near Rivne



snaiker said:


> *Мои фото зделаны 31.10.2010*​


----------



## orland

Interchange on M6 Zhytomyr bypass (to the West of the city)


zt-gregori said:


> Ивановская развязка
> М-06 Киев-Чоп
> 152 км


Trip from Kharkiv to Dnipropetrovsk timelapse


Euro2012Highway said:


> Давно меня тут на форуме не было.
> 
> Highway M-18 Kharkiv - Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## and802

how long is this route ?
is it the whole route Kiev - Chop ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If I am correct;

Chop - L'viv has been renovated, but remains single carriageway (1x2 or 2+1 lanes)
L'viv - Kiev has been renovated and widened to 4 lanes, including some (but not all) grade-separation.


----------



## AlexisMD

and802 said:


> how long is this route ?


228 km


----------



## Ulyssis

ChrisZwolle said:


> If I am correct;
> 
> Chop - L'viv has been renovated, but remains single carriageway (1x2 or 2+1 lanes)
> L'viv - Kiev has been renovated and widened to 4 lanes, including some (but not all) grade-separation.


Not quite true.

L'viv-Rivne (200 km) has some 2x2 stretches, but mostly 2x1 and even 1x1. It has been renovated. In the future, once Krakovets-Lviv motorway is constructed, it is supposed to be extended to Brody, parallel to the current E-40, but avoiding populated areas.

Rivne-Zhytomyr (including Rivne bypass), 200 km - has just been completed. It's 2x2, but unfortunately has in-grade crossings. What's worth- it has pedestrial crossings. There have been talks that those will all be replaced with overpasses soom, but no certainty there. 

Zhytomyr-Kyiv (150 km) : this is currently 2x2 expressways, of a rather mediocre quality. It will be upgraded till 2012. There is EBRD funding specifically allocated for this. Expected start of work- beginning 2011. It is not clear if it will be converted to real motorway. That would be a natural move. Especially problematic segment is first 20-30 km near Kyiv, where traffic is horrible, and the road definitely needs to be widen.


----------



## and802

1. how about a Krakovets-Lviv motorway ?

do you know guys approximate start date (and preferably finish date ) ?

I mean realistic dates.

2. what is the status of a Rava Ruska - Lviv road (M09) ? is it in decent condition with village bypassses, two level road crossing, etc ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^

Construction of the Krakovets - L'viv motorway started on October 28th, 2010. It is to be opened in May 2012.

From what I've seen, M09 is in a disastrous condition, much worse than the other M-roads in Ukraine. Full of potholes.


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^
> 
> Construction of the Krakovets - L'viv motorway started on October 28th, 2010. It is to be opened in May 2012.
> 
> From what I've seen, M09 is in a disastrous condition, much worse than the other M-roads in Ukraine. Full of potholes.


M09:

so nothing has got changed for 10 years (at least last time I was driving it)
I wonder whether there are some plans to rehabilate/reconctruct/improve it.
looks like both sides are not very interested to improve Warsaw-Lviv route.


Krakovets - L'viv motorway:
right I know that.
I was just wondering whether the delivery date is realistic (I already commented the plans). I thought by know there is more info about it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, if they proceed at good speed and there are no delays, May 2012 sounds doable.


----------



## and802

^^
what do you think:

*is a Warsaw-Lviv route important ?*

let me bring a Polish-German example.
there is a motorway between Wroclaw and Berlin

btw: I understand Warsaw-Lviv belongs to no important corridor (if any)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Back in the late 90's / early 2000's you had these stories about bandits and mafia in northwestern Ukraine, especially M07 was prone to robbings and theft. Some people even recommended to carry firearms on your truck. I'm not sure how exaggerated these stories are, but where there's smoke, there's fire. Back in those days, transit traffic from Warszawa to Kyiv was better off taking the route via L'viv. Nowadways the DK/S17/M09 has only a secondary E-route number: E372. 

I do believe this route has potential, especially because it can serve as a through route from Poland to Romania and the Black Sea region. No visa is needed these days, but border controls are a major problem because it usually takes a few hours to cross the PL/UA border, not to mention for truck traffic. I sincerely hope we can welcome Ukraine into the European Union and Schengen some day, when the circumstances are correct.


----------



## and802

^^
I think it could somehow speed up tha process (I mean Ukrainian EU membership) if the routes with the closest Eu neighbours would be modern and maintained in very good conditions. not to mention countless hours at borders.


----------



## orland

and802 said:


> Krakovets - L'viv motorway:
> right I know that.
> I was just wondering whether the delivery date is realistic (I already commented the plans). I thought by know there is more info about it.


Life will show. Now we can't even acknowledge whether the real work has started. 

As for M9. All the M-roads leading from Lviv to polish border shuold be trimmed by Euro 2012. And according to reports in ukrainian press works on M11 has started a mounth ago.


----------



## sotonsi

EU membership for Ukraine is apparently unlikely because it's "too big" (odd, given active plans for more populous Turkey to join. Or, at least the illusion of showing willingness for Turkey joining). Brought to you by the same statement that said Moldova is "too poor" and Belarus "too scary".

Transport links with closest EU neighbours won't help much, they'll want you in anyway - it's France you'll have to woo, as they won't want the CAP (set up as a way for them to get lots of money back off the EU) watered down more, and don't think much of enlargement in general, let alone a country with a large population watering down their votes in the Brussels/Strasbourg talking shop.


----------



## Ulyssis

As to EU membership- given the current financial state of Europe, it's an easy guess that the process will stop after Balcans get in. 

Ukraine, Turkey and the rest will be abuffer zone for a very long time. 

___________

As to Krakovets-Lviv, c'mon' it's just 80 km, with project ready and land secured, etc. And only 3 (or 4?) interchanges. Don't see why not to build it by May 2012. Possibly, only 50km leading to Lviv will be ready, with nothern part of Lviv ring road delayed beyong Euro. But I doubt this.

What worries me much more, out af all Euro-2012 road projects in Ukraine, is Lubny-Kharkiv part of E-40. It has been pomised by the government that it will be completed, but there is no firm contracts so far, no details. An it's about 250 km, of mostly 2 lane road which has to be upgraded to at least 2x2 expressway.


----------



## PLH

orland said:


> Now we can't even acknowledge whether the real work has started.


I bet these trucks were not there only to show off 






























































































orland said:


> And according to reports in ukrainian press works on M11 has started a mounth ago.


As for mid October, the whole road between L'viv and Ivano-Frankove was already milled, a Polish forumer reports.


----------



## and802

sotonsi said:


> EU membership for Ukraine is apparently unlikely because it's "too big" (odd, given active plans for more populous Turkey to join. Or, at least the illusion of showing willingness for Turkey joining). Brought to you by the same statement that said Moldova is "too poor" and Belarus "too scary".
> 
> Transport links with closest EU neighbours won't help much, they'll want you in anyway - it's France you'll have to woo, as they won't want the CAP (set up as a way for them to get lots of money back off the EU) watered down more, and don't think much of enlargement in general, let alone a country with a large population watering down their votes in the Brussels/Strasbourg talking shop.


I do not agree.

Turkey is not a good example: 
Turkish government has been expressing for a long time its willingness to access EU structures, while the message from Ukrainian government is not clear.

I believe if we have a modern road infrastructure between two nations would help a lot (specially between Eu nation and EU-accessing nation). 
more Ukrainians would have a chance to travel to EU and it would be easier to convince them to join EU (then Ukrainian government would be more willing to say "yes")


----------



## Ulyssis

and802 said:


> I do not agree.
> 
> Turkey is not a good example:
> Turkish government has been expressing for a long time its willingness to access EU structures, while the message from Ukrainian government is not clear.
> 
> I believe if we have a modern road infrastructure between two nations would help a lot (specially between Eu nation and EU-accessing nation).
> more Ukrainians would have a chance to travel to EU and it would be easier to convince them to join EU (then Ukrainian government would be more willing to say "yes")


Are you kidding? All Ukrainian governments over past 15 years literally begged eu at least for a candidate status. At present, both public and polititians in Ukraine are growing increasingly eurosceptical.


----------



## and802

Ulyssis said:


> Are you kidding? All Ukrainian governments over past 15 years literally begged eu at least for a candidate status. At present, both public and polititians in Ukraine are growing increasingly eurosceptical.


no I am not, 

this is how I find the situation (although I might be wrong).

you see - I am not an expert of international diplomacy, but my understading is: Turkey is very active and forcing/lobbing its needs, while Ukrainian government is rather step backed - I could not remember the time in the past Ukraine was very interested in EU. of course except official visits of EU memebers where they expressed it loudly, *but no real steps were undertaken*.


----------



## asotUA

What's Up guys! Lots time no seen!

On your question, Chris, I'm going to go head and say its dead "temporary" if not forever. But I do wanna share some pics of a ring road next to my city(E-50) taken by one of UA forumers. We are more then ready to take on Euro2012 and its tourist. Better not be bringing lowered cars and low profile tires or else you will have the best fitness work out off all times.:lol::lol: Ones again, I don't post BS or post nice "cover ups", only the real truth!


































































































































































Lets the president, PM and the rest of mafia boys buy for them selves another Bentley, Mercedes you name it!!! while the country is sitting in deep shit!


----------



## Verso

Nice pics.


----------



## Zagor666

Verso said:


> Nice pics.


Yeah,cant wait for the European Championship :cheers:


----------



## seem

asotUA said:


> Lets the president, PM and the rest of mafia boys buy for them selves another Bentley, Mercedes you name it!!! while the country is sitting in deep shit!


For such a road horse might be better. :hahano:


----------



## AUchamps

I thought the downfall of Communism meant better roads? And power that lasted all day, without rolling blackouts?


----------



## JackFrost

Zagor666 said:


> Yeah,cant wait for the European Championship :cheers:


By the way, to how many cities (and stadiums) will we be able to travel on motorways in Ukraine in 2012? I guess there are only 2 countries which have an (almost) motorway connection with Ukraine at that time: Poland and Hungary. So, f.e. will there be a continous motorway from Warsava to Kiew?


----------



## Zagor666

I think its better when you fly to the Stadiums,even if the roads are in good conditions its a prety long trip for a football game


----------



## Bzyq_74

Zagor666 said:


> I think its better when you fly to the Stadiums,even if the roads are in good conditions its a prety long trip for a football game


and 3-5 hours of stopping at the border :lol:
Ukraine it's a different world of roads. In Bielarus and Russia roads are in better conditions than in Ukraine.
I returned from a trip to Ukraine after crossing Polish kissed the polish ground. There, you can lose any other seal teeth.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

AUchamps said:


> I thought the downfall of Communism meant better roads?


No, mostly a transition phase without a lot of money. In most post-communist countries, the road network was very neglected in the 1990's (and substandard constructed in the 70's and 80's, unable to handle the load of 40 - 50 tonne trucks).


----------



## JackFrost

Zagor666 said:


> I think its better when you fly to the Stadiums,even if the roads are in good conditions its a prety long trip for a football game


Well, I was thinking about a small trip in 2012 to Lvov maybe Kiew (from Linz, Austria) and I dont know which road to use: A2 Poland or M3 Hungary.


----------



## Mateusz

I can vividly remember about planning E50 motorway going all way through Western/ Central Ukraine right up to Donbas. 

But we won't see it in years. Who knows, maybe in the next period of an economic boom.


----------



## orland

Jack_Frost said:


> Well, I was thinking about a small trip in 2012 to Lvov maybe Kiew (from Linz, Austria) and I dont know which road to use: A2 Poland or M3 Hungary.


Well, now M09, M10 and M11 which lead from Lviv to Poland are all in bad shape, but they are being repaved. If you come in from Hungary you will use M06 which is in pretty good shape even today.


----------



## Blaskovitz

Jack_Frost said:


> Well, I was thinking about a small trip in 2012 to Lvov maybe Kiew (from Linz, Austria) and I dont know which road to use: A2 Poland or M3 Hungary.



A4. :cheers:


----------



## JackFrost

orland said:


> Well, now M09, M10 and M11 which lead from Lviv to Poland are all in bad shape, but they are being repaved. If you come in from Hungary you will use M06 which is in pretty good shape even today.


Okay thank you guys. Probably I'll go thru Poland since I have never been to Poland yet. Also A4 will be finished at that time (hopefully) 



Blaskovitz said:


> A4. :cheers:


A4 of course not A2. Thanks.


----------



## geogregor

Jack_Frost said:


> Okay thank you guys. Probably I'll go thru Poland since I have never been to Poland yet. Also A4 will be finished at that time (hopefully)


A4 in Poland won't be finished on time. One stretch went back to tender due to the contractor walking out. Even parts still under construction won't be finished. It's just over a year before EURO 2012 and in some places they barely started moving earth.


----------



## wyqtor

Street View has finally come to Pripyat! 

Go to maps.yandex.ru, go to the Chernobyl Exclusion Zone on the map, and click on the second button on the top right (Панорамы).


----------



## Blaskovitz

geogregor said:


> A4 in Poland won't be finished on time. One stretch went back to tender due to the contractor walking out. Even parts still under construction won't be finished. It's just over a year before EURO 2012 and in some places they barely started moving earth.



A4 is important but we have more improtant roads to do. Btw constructors failed... Some football fans from DE and NL will choose a plane. So it's not be a huge tragedy.


----------



## Uppsala

But when are we going to see a motorway from Ukraine pass the border to Poland?


----------



## Warsawbynight

Uppsala said:


> But when are we going to see a motorway from Ukraine pass the border to Poland?


Latest in 2013 our polish A4 motorway will reach the border with Ukraine. But in UA no new motorways will be built during next 5 years, that is for sure. The financial situation of the country must get better, otherways there is no possibility to continue any ambitious projects.


----------



## JackFrost

geogregor said:


> A4 in Poland won't be finished on time. One stretch went back to tender due to the contractor walking out. Even parts still under construction won't be finished. It's just over a year before EURO 2012 and in some places they barely started moving earth.


Thats sad. Anyway, I think it will be a very unique EURO. I am very curious how it will be.

Back to roads: while staring at Google Maps, I noticed that Ukraine is in quite unique position in Europe regarding traffic: it needs to bulid only one major motorway to Kiew (and further to russian border) and one can reach 4 countries (PL,SK,HU,RO) with "only" 4 short branches from that motorway. I guess there are no such plans in Ukraine, but it would be really cool to see this happen.


----------



## Kozhedub

Construction works on Kyiv-Chop road:



zt-gregori said:


> На серпень 2011 року запланована до здачі в експлуатацію розв'язка на 129 кілометрі траси Київ - Чоп біля села Глибочиця недалеко від Житомира. Глибочицькій розв'язці немає аналогів в Україні. Обсяг земляних робіт тут склав 457 500 кубометрів, буде встановлено 272 опори електроосвітлення, 16,3 тис. метрів транспортної огорожі. Вартість цього проекту складає 200 мільйонів гривень. Розв'язка дасть можливість транспорту, який рухається в різних напрямках, не перетинатися, що створює безпечні та зручні умови для пересування. Роботи з будівництва транспортної розв'язки на під'їзді до Житомира з боку Києва ведуться з травня 2008 року згідно з міжнародним контрактом між «Укравтодором» та турецькою компанією «Гюльсан». Будівництво шляхопроводів на транспортній розв'язці здійснює українська компанія «Трансмост». На Глибочицькій розв'язки побудовано три шляхопроводу, які забезпечать пропуск автомобільного транспорту в напрямку Житомира, Києва, Рівного, Вінниці в різних рівнях і без перетину.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://zt-grad.blogspot.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some videos by Dalnoboivideo:

M19 Dubno - Ternopil:





N18 Ternpol - Tlumach (near Ivano-Frankivsk)


----------



## sotonsi

Hi all, I'm confused as to the route of the E87 in between Odessa and Reni - I've seen almost as many routes for it as maps I've looked at. What route does it actually take?


----------



## ANDY*krk

What happens on construction a motorway between Lviv and the Polish border?


----------



## Kozhedub

ANDY*krk said:


> What happens on construction a motorway between Lviv and the Polish border?


It's future is unclear. At the moment they are rebuilding the existing route.


----------



## ANDY*krk

Few months , may by year or two ago I saw in polish TV that starting to build this higway. I was sure that the construction continues. It is a pity that nothing happens. I thought that soon I will be able to go to Lviv in decent conditions


----------



## Kozhedub

*M06 Kyiv-Chop road - km 152*




zt-gregori said:


> Фотографии в альбоме «Ивановская развязка» zt-gregori на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Kozhedub

Hlybochytsia Intersection on Kyiv-Chop road near Zhytomyr:


zt-gregori said:


> *Виктор Янукович открыл транспортную развязку на 128 км автодороги "Киев - Чоп"*
> Государственная служба автомобильных дорог "Укравтодор" ввела в эксплуатацию многоуровневую автомобильную развязку на 128-м км автодороги "Киев-Чоп" перед Житомиром.
> 
> Торжественное открытие развязки состоялось с участием Президента Виктора Януковича 29 августа. По его словам, в этом году в Украине уже построено 1,5 тыс. км дорог, что в 2 раза больше, чем в прошлом году.
> 
> Автомобильная развязка перед Житомиром включает в себя 3 находящихся в разных плоскостях путепровода, которые расходятся в сторону Винницы, Киева, Житомира и Ровно.
> 
> Заказчиком строительства выступила Государственная служба автомобильных дорог. Строительные работы проводились подрядными компаниями "Гюльсан" (Турция) и "Трансмост" (Украина). Помимо самой развязки построено более 10 км основных подъездов и съездов.
> 
> Общая стоимость работ составила 199,2 млн гривен.
> 
> До начала строительства интенсивность движения автотранспортом в зоне развязки составляла около 8 тыс. автомобилей в сутки. Ожидаемая интенсивность движения к 2026 году составит до 48,7 тыс. автомобилей в сутки.
> 
> Строительство транспортной развязки проводилось в рамках совместного проекта "Укравтодора", Европейского банка реконструкции и развития и Европейского инвестиционного банка.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zhitomir.info


----------



## zt-gregori

*Hlybochytsia Intersection on Kyiv-Chop road near Zhytomyr
M06 - km 128*

Фотографии в альбоме «Глубочицкая развязка» zt-gregori на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## zt-gregori

Фотографии в альбоме «Глубочицкая развязка» zt-gregori на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very nice photos! Road looks great. 

Just one remark; this sign is very unclear as to which directions follow which exits. You really need to depend on the 0 m signs for reassurance.
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4709/38534933.f/0_6e061_e3a8c97a_XL.jpg

Something like this would be better:


----------



## asotUA

Glad you liked it. As for the sign, from what I hear they will be putting that big metal one that is facing the road. So I think the fix will be there. I my self hated those side signs for years because they were easy to get stolen or somebody would just crash into it and just basically not so much informative. Just only recently Ukraine has finally started putting those metal ones on like in the rest of Europe had already.

This is what I'm talking about.

zt-gregori photos.



















Its a good update, I like it my self and can't wait to drive on it one day but as for the whole country, we still got long way to go.

Here is good example: Right as I send these photo's to my friend in Germany he replies - "Yeah sure, Ukraine builds only 10km of good Euro quality highway and then comes hell again." I can't agree more with him. Judging from this summers visit that he made. His FIAT got raped pretty bad in some places, poor car.


----------



## ryjek

Great road. Congrats!  Are new highways in Ukraine tollfree?


----------



## sallae2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Very nice photos! Road looks great.
> 
> Just one remark; this sign is very unclear as to which directions follow which exits. You really need to depend on the 0 m signs for reassurance.
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4709/38534933.f/0_6e061_e3a8c97a_XL.jpg
> 
> Something like this would be better:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/KV7HC.png


agree ... in other words ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The loops on signage remains pretty popular in ex-USSR countries, but is it really necessary? The road layout and additional curve signs do the job. On signage you want to sign as less as possible. The "less is more" rule applies here.


----------



## delfin_pl

Very confusing signs


----------



## sallae2

ChrisZwolle said:


> The loops on signage remains pretty popular in ex-USSR countries, but is it really necessary?
> The road layout and additional curve signs do the job.
> On signage you want to sign as less as possible.
> The "less is more" rule applies here.


I see ... more like this ...


----------



## Verso

Is Budapest (or some other Hungarian city) signed anywhere in Ukraine? Perhaps closer to the border?


----------



## jeremiash

I have to say I actually like the loop thingy on the signs, I wouldn't say the information carried by it is vital, but it looks cool and is interesting compared to the dull arrows on all the other signs elsewhere


----------



## RipleyLV

Verso said:


> Is Budapest (or some other Hungarian city) signed anywhere in Ukraine? Perhaps closer to the border?


Is, in Uzhgorod town.
Budapest: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBeOVIOF
And Bratislava as bonus: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBeOVE51


----------



## Verso

^^ Cool. What about in Latin characters?


----------



## Blaskovitz

Nice highway but this zebra crossing...


----------



## RipleyLV

Verso said:


> ^^ Cool. What about in Latin characters?


With Latin characters? No problem. Here's a sign on Chop bypass:








Original photo: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/30433337.jpg


----------



## Verso

Budapes*h*t?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

WTF is this?!



Superkot634 said:


>


----------



## PLH

I know you surely don't do it, but it's only burning cut trees, nothing more. I'm surprised it isn't forbidden over there, though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow. I've never seen anything like this before. In the Netherlands they'd chop the cut trees to chips and use it for a second life. This looks so... primitive (no offense intended).


----------



## Luki_SL

^^You are right, unfortunately. This isn`t a single case in this country.


----------



## ja.centy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow. I've never seen anything like this before. In the Netherlands they'd chop the cut trees to chips and use it for a second life. This looks so... primitive (no offense intended).





Luki_SL said:


> ^^You are right, unfortunately. This isn`t a single case in this country.


Not that I'd intend to be Ukraine's advocate in a case like this, but the reporting couple seem fairly primitive alright. :colgate:


----------



## Blaskovitz

^^ "tutaj se siedzą, tu się hajcuje" :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nima-Farid




----------



## mcarling

ANDY*krk said:


> What happens on construction a motorway between Lviv and the Polish border?


Which motorway? There are three. The M09 goes from Lvov toward Warsaw. The M10 goes from Lvov toward Krakow and Katowice. The M11 also goes to the Polish border, but not toward major cities. The one most in need of an upgrade to 2x2 is the M10 because that one connects to the A4 which Poland is building 2x2.



jeremiash said:


> I have to say I actually like the loop thingy on the signs, I wouldn't say the information carried by it is vital, but it looks cool and is interesting compared to the dull arrows on all the other signs elsewhere


The loop conveys information vital for some drivers. A driver may know that he needs to go to the left i.e. around a loop but may not know the name of every town or city which could be signed in that direction. This is especially true for drivers relying on GPS, who can see from the GPS that a loop will soon be necessary, but cannot see the names of all the towns or cities farther along the route which may appear on the sign, but is not the driver's exact destination. If the exits are closely spaced, which is often the case, the driver can only guess. I cannot begin to count the number of times this has happened to me. When planning a trip, it's simply impossible to familiarize oneself with every possible town or city that might appear on a directional road sign.


----------



## gmacruyff

Is there a motorway,all the way down from Kiev to Simferopol.?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No there is not. There is a four-lane highway from Kiev to Odesa, but it's not a full motorway (it has left turns).


----------



## ed110220

Verso said:


> Budapes*h*t?


It looks as though they transliterated the name of the Hungarian capital from Cyrillic to Latin letters rather than taking the original Latin version... reminds me of the maps of Russia that show a town called "Marks" named after Karl Marx where the same thing has happened.


----------



## gmacruyff

Chris.Dank u!


----------



## Luki_SL

Nima-Farid said:


> [/IMG]


Why there are no road number in the appropriate place ??


----------



## orland

mcarling said:


> Which motorway? There are three. The M09 goes from Lvov toward Warsaw. The M10 goes from Lvov toward Krakow and Katowice. The M11 also goes to the Polish border, but not toward major cities. The one most in need of an upgrade to 2x2 is the M10 because that one connects to the A4 which Poland is building 2x2.


He meant absolutely new Lviv-Krakovets motorway to be built. They promise to start construction in 2012, but nobody already believes ithno:


----------



## snowland

Some of them look very similar to those we have in Argentina.

Great infrastructure, guys.


----------



## zakrzemarski

I love Ukraine but talking about great infrastructure there is an exaggeration


----------



## snowland

I liked it. I didn't expect so much for Ukraine (maybe it's my lack of knowledge about it). And I actually figured the argentine and ukrainian routes very similar.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Here are some videos from Ukraine : 


Beck's said:


>


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> WTF is this?!
> 
> 
> Superkot634 said:
Click to expand...

:righton:


----------



## GROBIN

Good one !  But I think the music on *Superkot634*'s video is more adequate - it wasn't highway TO hell but THROUGH hell 

Btw I found the same video on the Ukrainian subforum. This kind of process was highly criticized ...


----------



## orland

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Here are some videos from Ukraine :


This is M07. It is supposed to be finished this year all way long from Kiev to Polish border.


----------



## GROBIN

What about the M-06 Kyiv-Lviv ? Any news ?

I heard it was already a dual carriageway but it was being upgraded to expressway ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not quite.

L'viv - Rivne is mainly 1x2 with some 2x2. Rivne - Kiev is mostly 2x2, especially Zhytomyr - Kiev, which is virtually completely 2x2. No grade-separation, other than some major intersections near large cities. It's not a motorway or expressway. A rather standard 2x2 road like M05.


----------



## Verso

^^ Can't it be called an expressway then?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you think an expressway can have left turns, bus stops, zebra crossings, driveway access and intersections, then yes, it can


----------



## Verso

Well, definitions of expressway vary, but it's not an ordinary 2-lane road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It would be an expressway according to formal American MUTCD definitions. But Ukraine is not America.


----------



## Verso

Is there an official definition of expressway in Ukraine (and how would it be called in Ukrainian)?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^There is no official definition. There are roads sorted by class. 1st class is the highiest (motorway??), 2nd class is something like 2+2 road without interchanges (??) the lowest is 5th class.


----------



## mcarling

Luki_SL said:


> There are roads sorted by class. 1st class is the highiest (motorway??), 2nd class is something like 2+2 road without interchanges (??) the lowest is 5th class.


I would appreciate it if someone would post one or two examples of roads in each of the five classes.


----------



## GROBIN

As far as I know, the only motorway meeting European standards as such is the one that goes from Kyiv to the Boryspil' airport ... With a 130 km/h speed limit...

But I'd also like to know what an expressway is like for Ukraine. Is it like the Vilnius-Kaunas expressway in Lithuania (with U-turns), like the famous _Gierkówka_ in Poland or like a regular European expressway ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kharkiv - Dnipropetrovsk is also a motorway.


----------



## Mateusz

Luki_SL said:


> ^^There is no official definition. There are roads sorted by class. 1st class is the highiest (motorway??), 2nd class is something like 2+2 road without interchanges (??) the lowest is 5th class.


Category 1a is a motorway while 1b is a 2+2 road with left-turns, zebra crossings etc.


----------



## PLH

Polish border - L'viv (E40):






Now that is a real improvement.


----------



## orland

Mateusz said:


> Category 1a is a motorway while 1b is a 2+2 road with left-turns, zebra crossings etc.


Yes, those are construction standards, In Driving rules there is definition of автомагистраль (automagistral'), which is motorway in European standards.



> автомагістраль - автомобільна дорога, початок і кінець якої позначаються дорожніми знаками 5.1 and 5.2
> 
> має для кожного напрямку руху окремі проїзні частини, розділені розділювальною смугою, не має перехрещень на одному рівні з іншими дорогами, залізничними і трамвайними коліями, пішохідними чи велосипедними доріжками;
> автомагістраль - автомобільна дорога, що:
> 
> 
> спеціально побудована і призначена для руху транспортних
> засобів, не призначена для в'їзду на прилеглу територію або виїзду
> з неї;
> 
> має для кожного напрямку руху окремі проїзні частини,
> відокремлені одна від іншої розділювальною смугою;
> 
> не перетинає на одному рівні інші дороги, залізничні і
> трамвайні колії, пішохідні і велосипедні доріжки, шляхи проходу
> тварин, має огородження на узбіччях і розділювальній смузі та
> обгороджена сіткою;


http://auto.meta.ua/autolaw/pdd_ukr/a1/

Translation


> automagistral' is the road that:
> 
> specially constructed and designed for traffic means, not intended for entry into the adjoining territory or departure from it;
> 
> has for each direction of travel individual carriageway, separated from each other by separation zone;
> 
> no at-grade crossings with other railroads and
> tram ways, pedestrian and bicycle paths, paths for
> animals, has barriers on the side and separation lane and
> surrounded by a grid
> 
> marked with 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.2


And there was definition (now I don't find it anymore::dunno of дорога для автомобілів (road for automobiles in word by word translation), which is marked with
5.3









5.4









But I never saw those signs (5.3 and 5.4) in Ukraine. Main differences of it from motorway (автомагістраль) are:
-left-turns and U-turns are possible
-vehicles with less than 40 km/h of maximum speed are allowed
-cattle pasture near the road is possible
-pedestrian may crosswalk at a specially marked places.
http://auto.meta.ua/autolaw/pdd_ukr/a27/

As for M06, they have started reconstruction on Kiev-Zhytomyr stretch. We know that they are going to construct some interchanges there (especially near Kiev). But what are certain standards they are going to meat is not known. Reconstruction should be finished in 18 months. Hopefully, they will finish pavement prior to Euro.


----------



## Nima-Farid

some motorway projects I found


----------



## Norsko

I thought the M 05 had "European" motorway standards. Was I wrong?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a 4-lane road with shoulders. However, apart from major interchanges, all intersections are at-grade. There are left turns too.


----------



## Harisson

*Ukraine will build 1,800 kilometers of roads in 2011*









In December will be opened road Kyiv - Kovel - Yagodin










76.9 km of road Lviv - Krakovets repaired









By the end of the year will open to traffic 58 km road Lviv - Rava-Ruska


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that 8-lane road actually in Ukraine? There are only a few such roads in Ukraine and they are either urban or in forests.


----------



## Harisson

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that 8-lane road actually in Ukraine?





> In December will be opened road Kyiv - Kovel - Yagodin


...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's not an answer to my question. Anyone can put a photo of a motorway into an article. Do you know its exact location? Is this really supposed to be M07?


----------



## Harisson

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is this really supposed to be M07?


From this article:


> According to available data, road builders completed the construction and repair work on some sections of road M-07 Kyiv - Kovel - Yagodin.


----------



## makaveli6

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that 8-lane road actually in Ukraine? There are only a few such roads in Ukraine and they are either urban or in forests.


What do you mean by forests? Can you post a picture or something?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kiev - Boryspil has 2x4 lanes but it runs through forests.


----------



## makaveli6

ChrisZwolle said:


> Kiev - Boryspil has 2x4 lanes but it runs through forests.


Ah, now i understand, i imagined something diffrent.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I found it it's a FAKE

It is German A9 at interchange Garching-Nord.

Here's a slightly wider picture that shows it's an exit.









Here's a Google Earth screenshot


----------



## Harisson

ChrisZwolle said:


> I found it it's a FAKE
> 
> It is German A9 at interchange Garching-Nord.


Unfortunately at the site often placed fake photos


----------



## Harisson

del


----------



## [email protected]

Harisson said:


> *Ukraine will build 1,800 kilometers of roads in 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In December will be opened road Kyiv - Kovel - Yagodin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76.9 km of road Lviv - Krakovets repaired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of the year will open to traffic 58 km road Lviv - Rava-Ruska


The title is false, most of the 1 800kms that will be 'built' in 2011 will actually be repaved. :lol:


----------



## Luki_SL

[email protected] said:


> The title is false, most of the 1 800kms that will be 'built' in 2011 will actually be repaved. :lol:


Word "build" should be changed on "*re*build"


----------



## GROBIN

^^
Look at the original in Ukrainian: *"Україна збудує 1800 кілометрів доріг у 2011 році ("Ukrajina zbuduje 1800 kilometriv dorih u 2011 roci")"*
Strange that the same article doesn't appear on the Russian & on the Polish version of this UA government site ...:nuts:

Anyway, if this is true, next time I go to Kyiv, I'll go through M-07


----------



## Harisson

del


----------



## Harisson

Bypass of Dnipropetrovsk


Zheka said:


> Несколько фото с объездной.
> 
> Вид с путепровода, который чуть выше от железнодорожного моста. Это в сторону криворожской трассы
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> это в сторону запорожской трассы
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> там, где много техники - это мост через Суру
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> путепровод оборудован и для пешеходов
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> вертолетная площадка
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> хорошо виден наклон дороги на повороте


----------



## Verso

^^










It won't be a real motorway (blue sign)?


----------



## [email protected]

It isn't a motorway or an expressway as it is not collision-free.


----------



## Harisson

From Jarosław (Poland) to near Kyiv.
Ukraine begins from 2:40


----------



## bewu1

^^The film starts at Jarosław (some 30 km before UA/PL border), and not at Kraków.


----------



## Harisson

> Stukken gefilmd tussen Krakau en Kiev, inclusief de Pools/Oekraïense grensovergang.


^^


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It starts at Jarosław, at 0:38 you can see the DK4/DK77 trailblazers.


----------



## Harisson

Ok, edited.


----------



## Harisson

Reconstruction of the section Donetsk - Zaporizhia



SRGi said:


> dn.vgorode.ua


----------



## Harisson

Odesa - Kyiv 



ripska said:


>


----------



## makaveli6

Intresting, does someone still use petrol 92 in Ukraine?


----------



## Harisson

^^
In the future, want to ban and move to european classification.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

On a side note, 92 is similar to "regular" in the United States. It's not used as much in Europe anymore, but it's still the most widely sold fuel in the U.S.


----------



## SeanT

I´ve heard something about 92-95 octan are the same(95) in many small gas-stations. The 92 is only "sold" as an option to us costumers! Go figure!!


----------



## makaveli6

I tought that 92 was only used by old russian cars lol.


----------



## Igor L.

^^ A-*76* petrol is used in old Russian cars


----------



## SeanT

Hm, they must be real old. My father had a Lada 1200s back in 1983 and he used to fill it up with o´92 , I don´t even recognize o 76, I think there was 86 or so in H back then.´It was a mixed one for trabis I belive...:lol:


----------



## Bzyq_74

In Poland I've remebered 4 kind of leaded petrol:

74 (blue) - for old cars like Trabant, Wartburg, Syrena - two-stroke engine (60/70th years of the twentieth century)
86 (green) - for old cars, lories - ( 70/80th years of the twentieth century)
94 (yellow) - for cars like Fiat 126,125 ,Lada 2105/2107/samara, Skoda 105/120 - (80th years of the twentieth century)
98 (red) - for cars from West Europe (VW , Mercedes) - (80th years of the twentieth century)


----------



## gmacruyff

Is there definetly a motorway,between Kiev and Odessa?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Definitely not. It's a four lane road (six lanes closer to Odessa and Kiev), but the middle section has many left turns and uncontrolled intersections. Only major intersections are grade-separated. It's still one of the best roads of Ukraine though.


----------



## Blackraven

Hmm.......the Ukraine seems like an interesting place to visit......and probably drive.

Seems safer and more secure than nearby Russia (where a lot of murders and terrorist bombings seems to be going on over there atm unfortunately  )

I'd probably have to learn how to speak Ukranian first (since I guess only a few people can speak English there)........and I would have to learn how to read and write in Cyrillic.

If I can do that, then I guess I would be ready and prepared to visit Ukraine


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cyrillic is quite easy to learn, I got the gist of it in an afternoon. And you can also read Russian, Belarussian, Ukrainian, Bulgarian and Serbian place names because they use the same alphabet.


----------



## Blackraven

ChrisZwolle said:


> Cyrillic is quite easy to learn, I got the gist of it in an afternoon. And you can also read Russian, Belarussian, Ukrainian, Bulgarian and Serbian place names because they use the same alphabet.


Haha I see.

I guess you're probably used to learning new languages. If so, then learning a new alphabet becomes something like second nature to you I guess (i.e. much like how you can learn Afrikaans easier compared to other people because you know the Dutch language)


----------



## and802

ChrisZwolle said:


> ... they use the same alphabet.


...not the same, but quite similar. there are some exceptions in each alphabet. we are in UA section, so let us take as an example the letter "i"


----------



## mcarling

ChrisZwolle said:


> Cyrillic is quite easy to learn, I got the gist of it in an afternoon. And you can also read Russian, Belarussian, Ukrainian, Bulgarian and Serbian place names because they use the same alphabet.


My Russian is just about fluent and I can more or less read all of the above languages, though I cannot speak them.


----------



## DeadJ

*новая развязка возле моста патона*


----------



## Harisson

> новая развязка возле моста патона


This is an international thread. English only please.


----------



## mcarling

Harisson said:


> This is an international thread. English only please.


The mapping software labeled the roads bilingually: in English and Ukrainian. How is that a problem?

The few words in the title you quoted mean "new interchange next to Paton bridge".


----------



## Harisson

If this is an international thread, so in the title is better not to use the Cyrillic letters. Not everyone will understand what is written.

But if the moderators don't mind, we can talk here in Ukrainian or Russian. I'm not against it


----------



## and802

Harrsion, sorry for my ignorance. 
I speak russian, so did not have a problem with cyrillic, although it is better for everybody if you have it in english...
anyway, my point: 
first thing which came to my mind reading deadj post was: you have a bridge named after George Patton, amercian general, but this should not be truth. 

so who/what is paton ? or maybe there is a word "патон" in russian which i do not know ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Міст Патона is the oldest and longest major road bridge in Kiev. 

It was named after the designer:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evgeny_Paton


----------



## Harisson

Selydove - Krasnoarmiysk (Donetsk region)


V_etas said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New bridge corridor under construction north of downtown Kiev.


----------



## RipleyLV

That thing is U/C since 2004, AFAIK.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, it's a very slow project. Google Earth imagery shows it was under construction since at least April 2004. Now we're 8.5 years ahead in time and it's still quite far from being finished.


----------



## Mateusz

Isn't it Darnitskyi Bridge ?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

ChrisZwolle said:


> Cyrillic is quite easy to learn, I got the gist of it in an afternoon. And you can also read Russian, Belarussian, Ukrainian, Bulgarian and Serbian place names because they use the same alphabet.


Try learning Persian/Arabic Alphabet next


----------



## XAN_

Mateusz said:


> Isn't it Darnitskyi Bridge ?


No it's Podilskiy bridge.


----------



## Orionol

Is there any map of Ukraine's road that shows road that exists, u/c and in progress?


----------



## Pascal20a

The street between Berehove and the romanian border should be modernized. The street is terrible. I drove there last Saturday.


----------



## albertocsc

Talking about roads to Romania, anyone knows if there have been any news about Odessa-Reni motorway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kerch Strait Bridge*

The governments of Ukraine and the Russian Federation signed an agreement to conduct a feasibility study of a bridge or tunnel across the Kerch Strait in 2014.

The bridge - or tunnel - would connect Crimea with southern Russia. Kerch Strait is approximately 5 kilometers wide between Port Krym and Port Kavkaz. The strait is very shallow, so a causeway-type bridge is possible, however shipping and strategic interests may demand a large clearance bridge or a tunnel. A bridge-tunnel combination is also a possible option.

map of the area:


----------



## Coccodrillo

Would it be also for the railway? A sort of Fehmarntunnel on a smaller scale.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I guess, it will be built with railway.


----------



## WB2010

It's highly unlikely they will ever build it. Ukraine doesn't need bridges to Russia but to Europe !


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The project has been floated a few times before, but never got close to construction. The cost is substantial, but can be recouped by tolls (the current ferry system is likely not free either). It would be good for Crimea tourism.

The Germans actually built a bridge there during World War II but it was destroyed by ice.

The Russians like megaprojects, so I wouldn't write this project off so soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey guys, any news on the construction of a motorway from the PL/UA border to Lwów? Today the A4 on the Polish side was opened at the border in Korczowa. For the first time in history a Motorway has reached Poland's eastern border.

Here is a photo taken days before opening.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441854&page=558


----------



## suvi genije

WB2010 said:


> It's highly unlikely they will ever build it. Ukraine doesn't need bridges to Russia but to Europe !


I don't think that people from Crimea would agree with you, but that project seems unrealistic.


----------



## WB2010

20 years ago German motorways ended at the Polish border. Today the Polish motorway A4 reached the Ukrainian border. If Ukraine cuts off her ties with Russia and chooses the European Union there is hope one day this motorway will have its eastward continuation ...​


----------



## italystf

Are there currently real motorways in Ukraine? If so, how many km?


----------



## geogregor

WB2010 said:


> 20 years ago German motorways ended at the Polish border. Today the Polish motorway A4 reached the Ukrainian border. If Ukraine cuts off her ties with Russia and chooses the European Union there is hope one day this motorway will have its eastward continuation ...​


I admire your passion but you seem to be a bit wound up politically.
It is not thread about political direction of Ukraine.
Let Ukrainians decide where they want to build bridges or roads, here we can discuss technical of financial feasibility of projects and not agitate about particular political direction.


----------



## Verso

Exactly, out with politics. Ukrainians know best where they wanna be.


----------



## MichiH

Are there any new motorway or expressway sections currently under construction in Ukraine?

According to an (old) project list on wikipedia at least the Avtomagistral Kosyny - Kiev was planned to feature 4 lanes. Was it planned to be grade-separated and access controlled? Has the construction (of this or any other project) ever been started (or even been completed)?


----------



## Eiropro

WB2010 said:


> It's highly unlikely they will ever build it. Ukraine doesn't need bridges to Russia but to Europe !


It is in your head


----------



## Maks33

ChrisZwolle said:


> The governments of Ukraine and the Russian Federation signed an agreement to conduct a feasibility study of a bridge or tunnel across the Kerch Strait in 2014.





WB2010 said:


> It's highly unlikely they will ever build it. Ukraine doesn't need bridges to Russia but to Europe !


Let's stop politic issues.
Ukraine needs Crimean bridge (or tunnel) to Russia as well as motorways to Europe (a motorway from Kiev to Korczowa, linked to Polish motorway A4).


----------



## džakailibu

Hello,
I hope you could help me. I’m planning to travel from Hungary to Kiev by car at the end of this week. My plan is to enter Ukraine in a Chop border crossing via Mukacheve and Lviv to Kiev. May you persuade me with a few facts I find very important:
-	Conditions of this road route Im planning to use? What about safety (I don’t plan to drive during late night)
-	Are there any highway roads at this route?
-	Is there any faster route to Kiev?
-	May I pay all services with Euros? Or I need Hryvnie immediately I step Ukrainian territory? 
-	How many hours of driving from Chop to Kiev? I’m not very fast driver. 
-	Is there more than few “polite” bad & breakfast places along the route? Or to find a sleeping solution in Rivne of Zhytomir?
Sory once again on a lots of question but akll of this I find necessary to have calm driving times. Thank you once again.


----------



## adevahi

džakailibu said:


> Hello,
> I hope you could help me. I’m planning to travel from Hungary to Kiev by car at the end of this week. My plan is to enter Ukraine in a Chop border crossing via Mukacheve and Lviv to Kiev. May you persuade me with a few facts I find very important:
> -	Conditions of this road route Im planning to use? What about safety (I don’t plan to drive during late night)
> -	Are there any highway roads at this route?
> -	Is there any faster route to Kiev?
> -	May I pay all services with Euros? Or I need Hryvnie immediately I step Ukrainian territory?
> -	How many hours of driving from Chop to Kiev? I’m not very fast driver.
> -	Is there more than few “polite” bad & breakfast places along the route? Or to find a sleeping solution in Rivne of Zhytomir?
> Sory once again on a lots of question but akll of this I find necessary to have calm driving times. Thank you once again.


Hello, I don't know the answers, but I'd recommend you to ask here. More ukrainians people will see it and there's no problem about using the english
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325447&page=487


----------



## džakailibu

thank you man!


----------



## marki

Started a new thread:
Kerch Strait Bridge 
It seems to be going ahead.

Better to discuss in *Bridges* forum, which is more independent of country and therefore politics (we don't really know what country it will link)

.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was a bit surprised about the Kerch Strait Bridge announcement yesterday in all the international news media, because this was reported months ago. Now it looks like they suddenly want to build a bridge while this is a project that has been planned for years.


----------



## marki

^^Perhaps they found some small money (a few billion dollars) left over from the Sochi Olympics, and thought they might pay it with some of that.


----------



## Kozhedub

Road quality map in Ukraine and some neighbouring countries

http://dorogy.net/#4/49.5252/36.6065


----------



## Kozhedub

M03 Road between Boryspil and Yahotyn (Kyiv oblast).



taras1986 said:


>


----------



## Kozhedub

kostas97 said:


> I just wanna ask a question:
> Most of the Ukrainian highways are motorway like but not with motorway standards.....so, why don't they just upgrade the roads to motorway standards????


In fact only a few roads are 2+2 and no one of them goes through all the country. To upgrade a road to the motorway standard, you need not only advanced pavement, but also new junctions and overpasses, which means a great deal of investment. There has been some progress on Ukraine's main roads in the last years, but the overall road quality is still poor due to lack of funds. IMO when the economical and political situation improves, motorway construction should become an important factor to boost the economy.


----------



## kostas97

Kozhedub said:


> In fact only a few roads are 2+2 and no one of them goes through all the country. To upgrade a road to the motorway standard, you need not only advanced pavement, but also new junctions and overpasses, which means a great deal of investment. There has been some progress on Ukraine's main roads in the last years, but the overall road quality is still poor due to lack of funds. IMO when the economical and political situation improves, motorway construction should become an important factor to boost the economy.


Well, allright then.
Let's wait until the situation gets better for Ukraine.
And indeed, road infrastructure should become a priority for the country.

And a question:
AFAIK, there are 2 motorways in Ukraine.
Is it true?


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
It is true for Ukraine, but those may not be European-standard motorways. They are marked with this kind of sign:










The first one is the 18 km section of M03 road from Kyiv to Boryspil Airport. It has maximum allowable speed of 130 km/h. However, it also has (or had until recently) bus stops, so it may not be a motorway by European standards.

The second one is M29 from Kharkiv to Novomoskovsk, which is around 150 km long. However, it has no road lighting on junctions and its last section from Novomoskovsk to Dnipropetrovsk is still unfinished.


----------



## MichiH

Kozhedub said:


> it has no road lighting on junctions


Which is not required to fulfill "European motorway standard".


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
Kyiv-Boryspil motorway



taras1986 said:


> А це уже Київ-Бориспіль вчора:


Kharkiv-Novomoskovsk motorway


----------



## Verso

Isn't there also a motorway between Donetsk and Mariupol?


----------



## kostas97

Kozhedub said:


> ^^
> Kyiv-Boryspil motorway
> 
> 
> 
> Kharkiv-Novomoskovsk motorway


Thanks for uploading these pics, now I have a much better view of the Ukrainian roads....

BTW:
Have the authorities ever thought about expanding these motorways???
And also, how do the Lviv-Kyiv and Kyiv-Donetsk roads look like?
If there are any pics available, I'd like to see them

Thanks


----------



## Kozhedub

*M03* motorway leading from Kyiv to Kharkiv and then to Donetsk and Luhansk regions

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119024451&postcount=820

Most of the road looks like this (Luhansk region)


----------



## Kozhedub

*M06* road leading from Kyiv to Lviv and then to Hungarian border

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119024515&postcount=822

In Lviv region










In the Carpathians


----------



## MichiH

Kozhedub said:


> It is true for Ukraine, but those may not be European-standard motorways.
> [...]
> The second one is M29 from Kharkiv to Novomoskovsk, which is around 150 km long. However, it has no road lighting on junctions and its *last section from Novomoskovsk to Dnipropetrovsk is still unfinished.*


What does that mean, is there a motorway(-like) section (2x2, grade-separated, median, access-controlled) under construction? Or have works not been started? If construction started, do you have any information about section length, construction start, estimated completion date etc? Is the section still u/c or suspended?

Is there any motorway section under construction or suspended in Ukraine?


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
Construction works between Novomoskovsk and junction with M04 road (about 30 km) have been halted, and there is only 1x1 road with some sections of bad pavement. This part of the road is marked with the long red arrow on this map.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks, when have the works been started, when halted?


----------



## Kozhedub

:dunno:


----------



## kostas97

Kozhedub said:


> *M06* road leading from Kyiv to Lviv and then to Hungarian border
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119024515&postcount=822
> 
> In Lviv region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Carpathians


Once more, thank you for the pictures.
Roads in Ukraine look pretty good but they need further development......lets just hope it's gonna happen sometime in the near future.


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
In fact these are the best roads. Most secondary roads need revitalization, so there is a lot of work to do before starting to build motorways.


----------



## kostas97

Kozhedub said:


> ^^
> In fact these are the best roads. Most secondary roads need revitalization, so there is a lot of work to do before starting to build motorways.


Indeed....now that I see it, Ukraine might nred a couple of years to do all that, won't it??


----------



## Uppsala

Do they have any plans to upgrade the E40/M10 from Lviv to the Polish border to motorway or at least dual carriageway?


----------



## MichiH

Kozhedub said:


> ^^
> Construction works between Novomoskovsk and junction with M04 road (about 30 km) have been halted, and there is only 1x1 road with some sections of bad pavement. This part of the road is marked with the long red arrow on this map.


I think the northern part is already in service, see Bing Satellite (only southbound carriageway 1+1 in service) and Google Satellite (northbound carriageway completed and in service too). Only the sectrion between Mar'yanivka and Pidhorodne (M04) seems to be incomplete and suspended (about 12km).

According to OSM and Bing Maps, M29 has motorway standard between Holubivka and Hubynykha only (and north of Holubivka) but according to Google Maps, this section is not in service at all!


----------



## lapczynski

I haven't read all thread. How many kilometers of motorways are signed with signs:









like this motorway:









Is there any map of motorways sections in Ukraine?


----------



## MichiH

lapczynski said:


> I haven't read all thread. How many kilometers of motorways are signed with signs:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122541749&postcount=843

18km of M03 and 150km of M29.


----------



## kostas97

lapczynski said:


> I haven't read all thread. How many kilometers of motorways are signed with signs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this motorway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any map of motorways sections in Ukraine?


This road looks like the M05 Kyiv-Odessa expressway, but it is of much better quality....as I see the situation of the M05, upgrading it is either hard or really expensive.


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
This is Kharkiv-Novomoskovsk M29 highway, which I mentioned before. Here are some photos of it made by me last week.









































































Some parts are not in a very good condition, as you can see.


----------



## Kozhedub

Reconstruction works and finished parts on M03 highway between Poltava and Kyiv










Photos made _21.03.2015_


----------



## kostas97

Thank you for the photos Kozhedub!
These roads look really cool.
The only thing they need is some more maintenance.


----------



## JanVL

> *Half of World Bank's loan to reconstruct Poltava-Kharkiv highway to be sent to repair roads*
> 
> Ukraine and the World Bank have agreed that $400 million out of an $800 million loan provided by the bank for the reconstruction of the Poltava-Kharkiv highway will go to repair existing roads, Ukrainian Prime Minister Arseniy Yatseniuk said at a cabinet meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> "We with Natalie [Jaresko, Finance Minister] met the World Bank director. The bank gives $800 million for the Poltava-Kharkiv highway, and we agreed that we will divide the sum 50% to 50%. The half will go to the Poltava-Kharkiv highway, and the half will go to repair of existing roads, as the state of the roads in the country is awful," he said.
> 
> The premier said that the same scheme will apply to the EUR 100 million loan from Poland.
> 
> "I talked to the Polish prime minister. Poland provided EUR 100 million to Ukraine, and we agreed with Ewa Kopacz to divide EUR 100 million in two parts and send EUR 50 million to road construction, first those roads that approach border entry points [between Ukraine and Poland]," Yatseniuk said.
> 
> As reported, the World Bank in late January 2015 confirmed its plans to invest $800 million in the Third Secondary and Local Roads Project – the Poltava-Khariv section of M-03 Kyiv-Kharkiv-Dovzhansky highway.
> 
> It was planned that the project will have two phases. The first is the improvement of road infrastructure on a 130-kilometer section. The second is the organization of measures aimed at increasing road safety, maintaining the state of roads and introducing the car weighing complex.


http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/258188.html


----------



## kostas97

Kozhedub said:


> Reconstruction works and finished parts on M03 highway between Poltava and Kyiv


Is the road going to become a motorway after the reconstruction is finished??


----------



## DrOzda

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/258663.html


> Two European companies interested in building first concession road in Ukraine
> 
> Two European companies have shown interest in a project to construct the first concession road in Ukraine, the Lviv-Krakovets road, Infrastructure Minister of Ukraine Andriy Pyvovarsky has said.
> 
> "I don't want to name them, these are two European companies, one of them is a Polish company," he said at a briefing in Kyiv on Thursday.
> 
> Pyvovarsky added that the construction of the concession road is supported by the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine and local authorities.
> 
> "We've start forming the conditions of the concession tender, and in two weeks we will be able to present the tender documents," he said.
> 
> The project "Construction and operation of the Lviv-Krakovets road 84.4 km long" is a pilot concession project in Ukraine. The degree of economic efficiency from its implementation will define the level of potential investors' interest in the project and the feasibility of realizing other concession projects in Ukraine.
> 
> Chairman of the State Agency of Automobile Roads of Ukraine (Ukravtodor) Serhiy Pidhainy said that a tender to construct the Lviv-Krakovets concession road is to be announced in April.
> 
> According to Pidhainy, the draft financial model, all the necessary studies and the tender documents have been developed and are being approved by the government.


----------



## Kozhedub

kostas97 said:


> Is the road going to become a motorway after the reconstruction is finished??


No, it is just being upgraded to a 2x2 highway, no multi-level junctions are planned as far as I know.


----------



## kostas97

Kozhedub said:


> No, it is just being upgraded to a 2x2 highway, no multi-level junctions are planned as far as I know.


Oh, just a duplication then......OK, at least I hope it's going to look better after the reconstruction.
BTW, are there any other roads under reconstruction?


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
One section of M05 from Kyiv to Odessa is under reconstruction, its photos can be seen on one of the previous pages. Also construction of a toll motorway from Lviv to Krakovec' (Polish border) is being planned.


----------



## kostas97

Kozhedub said:


> ^^
> One section of M05 from Kyiv to Odessa is under reconstruction, its photos can be seen on one of the previous pages. Also construction of a toll motorway from Lviv to Krakovec' (Polish border) is being planned.


OK then.
And what's the planned length of that Lviv-Krakovets road?
I think its construction will be beneficial, though.


----------



## Verso

kostas97 said:


> And what's the planned length of that Lviv-Krakovets road?


A little more than air distance and a little less than the current road distance between the towns.


----------



## Kozhedub

kostas97 said:


> OK then.
> And what's the planned length of that Lviv-Krakovets road?


Around 70 km


----------



## RHPLUS

At the present stage of Ukrainian reforms and the need for a defensive war, the best solution for Ukraine and Europe would be an extension of the polish A4 to Lviv at the expense and by the standards of the European Union (concrete surface) and transfer it to the free use of Ukraine.
The advantage of this solution is not mathematically counted but for political strategists is unmistakable.

link to polish thread of A4 highway:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328111&page=425


----------



## Kemo

Kozhedub said:


> Also construction of a toll motorway from Lviv to Krakovec' (Polish border) is being planned.


I wonder how high the toll rates would be...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

As of 2010, the average daily traffic at the Korczowa / Krakovets' border crossing was only 3,600 vehicles per day. Although that is fairly high for an eastern EU border crossing, I doubt if traffic volumes towards L'viv are high enough to make a toll road profitable. I don't think it will be under a classic market-rate concession.


----------



## Verso

RHPLUS said:


> At the present stage of Ukrainian reforms and the need for a defensive war, the best solution for Ukraine and Europe would be an extension of the polish A4 to Lviv at the expense and by the standards of the European Union (concrete surface) and transfer it to the free use of Ukraine.
> The advantage of this solution is not mathematically counted but for political strategists is unmistakable.


We have enough roads to build in the EU, we don't have money to build them even outside of it. It's not like you can't get from Poland to Lviv right now.


----------



## italystf

Does someone know why there are freshly paved and painted roads in Chernobyl area, that is abandoned since 1986?
https://www.google.it/maps/place/Ki...2!3m1!1s0x40d4cf4ee15a4505:0x764931d2170146fe
Even without traffic, no way a road remains so good after 30 years.


----------



## [atomic]

Chernobyl itself is not in the exclusion zone. The famous ghost town is Pripyat which is right next to the power plant


----------



## italystf

[atomic] said:


> Chernobyl itself is not in the exclusion zone. The famous ghost town is Pripyat which is right next to the power plant


Are you sure? I saw these pics.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It`s new speed unit


----------



## yapcross

There´s no road to Prypiat??


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
There is, but you need to get a permission from the authorities.


----------



## yapcross

Kozhedub said:


> ^^
> There is, but you need to get a permission from the authorities.


So me as a tourist, i can´t go to Prypiat??


----------



## italystf

yapcross said:


> So me as a tourist, i can´t go to Prypiat??


There are guided tours to Prypiat, you cannot go independently, AFAIK. They say that the amount of radiations left isn't dangerous for just few hours of visit.
However, I wouldn't go there. We are already exposed to different kinds of contamination: air and water pollution, pesticides in fruits and vegetables, preservatives in food, chemicals we use at home,... We don't need to expose ourselves deliberately to other sources of contamination that we can avoid.
Although danger for one-time tourists may be minimal, I think that guides who escort tourists regularily are exposed to a lot of risks.


----------



## kostas97

Isn't the situation a bit better 29 years after the Chernobyl disaster?
Of course, I know that a "deradiazation process" , let's say, can take a long time, but isn't the place much safer now?
I would like to know
Thank you


----------



## italystf

kostas97 said:


> Isn't the situation a bit better 29 years after the Chernobyl disaster?
> Of course, I know that a "deradiazation process" , let's say, can take a long time, but isn't the place much safer now?
> I would like to know
> Thank you


I have no clue about numbers, but radioctivity naturally decreases with time. There are tools called Geiger counters to measure the radioactivity of a place.


----------



## kostas97

italystf said:


> I have no clue about numbers, but radioctivity naturally decreases with time. There are tools called Geiger counters to measure the radioactivity of a place.


Yes, I know that radioactivity decreases as time goes by, that's why I asked.
Oh, BTW, thank you for the information about the Geiger counter!


----------



## Kanadzie

The nature of the decrease is exponential to power 1/2, so what was immediately lethal in 1986 should have diminished to near nothing but still... more than you would probably like :lol:


----------



## Kozhedub

A road trip from Kyiv to Zhytomyr (M06/E40 highway) by one of Ukrainian forumers



V_etas said:


>


----------



## Kozhedub

Zhytomyr bypass road and further westwards by M06



V_etas said:


>


----------



## Kozhedub

Road revitalization on P15 regional highway between Lviv and Chervonohrad


----------



## Kozhedub

M06 section between Zhytomyr and Rivne



V_etas said:


>


----------



## Kozhedub

M06/E40 road from Rivne to Lviv



V_etas said:


>


----------



## verreme

^^ The road in the first video (Part 1) looks really good. Seems like Poland's love for sound barriers has spread to the East


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
Are there no sound barriers in Western Europe? :dunno:


----------



## verreme

Kozhedub said:


> ^^
> Are there no sound barriers in Western Europe? :dunno:


Not as many as in Poland.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A tender has been announced today for the construction of the Krakovets - L'viv Motorway.

http://www.ukravtodor.gov.ua/novini/с_ukravtodor-rozpochav-poshuk-kontsesionera.html


----------



## Theijs

ChrisZwolle said:


> A tender has been announced today for the construction of the Krakovets - L'viv Motorway. http://www.ukravtodor.gov.ua/novini/%D1%81_ukravtodor-rozpochav-poshuk-kontsesionera.html


Anything known about a motorway Ivano-Frankivsk - L'viv? The current roads are a disaster


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/268319.html


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
_Samohon_ in Ukrainian, _samogon_ in Russian & Polish

Back to topic, timelapse of H09 Lviv - Ivano-Frankivsk road after partial repavement. Many parts of the road still look deadly for your car, however hno:


----------



## Kozhedub

Reconstruction of the road H01 section between Kyiv and Obukhiv



taras1986 said:


>


----------



## italystf

Parts of Ukraine, beside the major cities that were already covered for the 2012 European football championship, are now available on Google Street View. The south-east area is excluded for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
Thanks to Google Street View I have finally understood what a great problem Ukrainian roads really are :hammer:


----------



## Kozhedub

Update from M03 road between Kyiv and Poltava

Section from Kyiv to Lubny (about 190 km) reconstructed in 2006-2014























































Section from Lubny to Poltava (about 140 km) under reconstruction


----------



## ukraroad

Kozhedub said:


> ^^
> Thanks to Google Street View I have finally understood what a great problem Ukrainian roads really are :hammer:


How come you didnt know? What about H03 or H14 or M16? I reckon the best about the roads are the metre deep dents. I think Ukrainians have already come to local cemeteries to bury the man called: the Yakist Ukrayinskikh dorig about 5 years ago


----------



## devo

I'm sorry, but those at-grade pedestrian crossings are completely insane. Are they temporary, to be replaced by bridges at some point in the future?


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
There are some pedestrian bridges on the photos. As for level crossings, I have no idea if they are going to be replaced.


----------



## Kozhedub

H17 road revitalization under way in Lviv region, Western Ukraine



















http://loda.gov.ua/news?id=19018


----------



## ukraroad

Kozhedub said:


> ^^
> There are some pedestrian bridges on the photos. As for level crossings, I have no idea if they are going to be replaced.


They are rarely done. But you are right: my father has btoken his brakes while slowing down in front of a drunk guy in his twenties. But who said you anybody gonna spend war money on roads. Nobody will. Don't even try to wait till about 2018 at least


----------



## Pascal23L

Does anybody have new information of the construction from Krakowec to Lwiw??


----------



## ukraroad

The only thing I know that it is going to be the first toll road in Ukraine with an insane 65 UAH for the whole motorway, which is about 0.85 UAH per kilometer. Cheap for europe, it is a burdensome price in Ukraine(3.20€) if to say the average salary is 120€


----------



## kostas97

ukraroad said:


> The only thing I know that it is going to be the first toll road in Ukraine with an insane 65 UAH for the whole motorway, which is about 0.85 UAH per kilometer. Cheap for europe, it is a burdensome price in Ukraine(3.20€) if to say the average salary is 120€


Not cheap at all, fellow.....this price is way too big and I wonder why it is so big..... :/


----------



## Eulanthe

I've found this on Street View - does anyone know what it is?

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.003...aHEZfMrxF3SqR9yOJw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

It's a checkpoint of some sort, but why on earth is there a checkpoint at (I think?) the border to L'viv Oblast?


----------



## Pascal23L

Is a cpntractor already chosen for this section??


----------



## Kozhedub

Pascal23L said:


> Does anybody have new information of the construction from Krakowec to Lwiw??


Abandoned because "no one of the candidates could met the requirements". To be simple, they refused to invest in the project due to lack of guarantees from the state.


----------



## ukraroad

What are really the guarantees from the state which is on the brink of default or in the war state. There will be none of them firm


----------



## Kozhedub

Eulanthe said:


> I've found this on Street View - does anyone know what it is?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@49.003...aHEZfMrxF3SqR9yOJw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1
> 
> It's a checkpoint of some sort, but why on earth is there a checkpoint at (I think?) the border to L'viv Oblast?


Maybe just in case someone comes from/to Poland, which is just around the corner.


----------



## Pascal23L

It's very sad that they don't will build this section.


----------



## radko

Hi, when was built dual-carriageway Dnetropetrovsk - Záporožie and Kiev - Bela Cerkva? exactly


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
The guy (head of the regional investment department) said financing will come from the regional customs service (400 mln hryvnias = $16 mln), regional funds ($9 mln) and state budget with a possibility of foreign credits being provided for reconstruction.


----------



## Theijs

Kozhedub said:


> ^^ The guy (head of the regional investment department) said financing will come from the regional customs service (400 mln hryvnias = $16 mln), regional funds ($9 mln) and state budget with a possibility of foreign credits being provided for reconstruction.


Thank you. What will be done for this $ 15 + state budget and foreign credits, urgent repairs or upgrade of whole M15?


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
If there are credits, whole road will be reconstructed. With regional and state resources only partial reconstruction seems possible.


----------



## Kozhedub

Local roads revitalization in Lviv region





































Map: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1V7pCMmSLj42VlIhhAHzua6oHdzQ


----------



## Kozhedub

Reconstruction Works on road H01, Kyiv region


----------



## Theijs

An article about the M15: http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/06/16/ukraines-broken-road-to-europe


----------



## Kozhedub

*Ukrainian road reconstruction projects in co-operation with international institutions (European Investment Bank, EBRD, IBRD)*










Dark blue - M06 Kyiv-Chop, M07 in Kyiv region (finished)

Blue - M01, M05 and H01 sections in Kyiv region (ongoing reconstruction)

Light blue - M01 Kyiv to Belarusian border, M05 Kyiv-Odessa (preparation works)

Violet - H09 section Ivano-Frankivsk-Mukachevo, H13 section Lviv-Sambir (negotiations ongoing)

Dark red - M03 section Kyiv-Lubny, M18 section Simferopol-Yalta (finished)

Purple - M03 section Lubny-Poltava, parts of M12 (ongoing reconstruction)

Pink - H02 Lviv-Ternopil, M12 section Ternopil-Kirovohrad, H14 section Kirovohrad-Mykolaiv, M14 section Mykolaiv-Kherson (signed as ongoing reconstruction, only project in reality)

Source:http://www.slideshare.net/volodymyrg...d-ukraine-2016


----------



## Robertkc

Guys, I'm driving from Belgrade to Odessa at the end of July, most likely having to route through Sibiu and Brasov in Romania. I've followed closely the thread in relation to the M15 between Remi and Odessa which still seems like a work in progress. What route would you recommend, bearing in mind I'm driving in a sport model Alfa Romeo 159 with low profile tyres, so big potholes are best avoided! Thanks in advance


----------



## ukraroad

^^ This is the best way for you, analyzing the romanian and moldavian maps of roads quality.Here it is.. Anyway, it is the best quality road. AND DO NOT DARE TO GO THROUGH TIRASPOL OR BENDER! It is Transnistria, the unrecognised republic, so you may have problems on borders with Moldova, and maybe with Ukraine, as I assume your car has Serbian registration plates. M15 near Odessa isn't very bad, although be careful.


----------



## Robertkc

ukraroad said:


> ^^ This is the best way for you, analyzing the romanian and moldavian maps of roads quality.Here it is.. Anyway, it is the best quality road. AND DO NOT DARE TO GO THROUGH TIRASPOL OR BENDER! It is Transnistria, the unrecognised republic, so you may have problems on borders with Moldova, and maybe with Ukraine, as I assume your car has Serbian registration plates. M15 near Odessa isn't very bad, although be careful.


 Thank you very much for this ukraroad, and yes, I should have mentioned that I'm very well aware of avoiding Transnistria!


----------



## Kozhedub

Widening of M03 road section Lubny-Poltava, photos made last week


----------



## Kozhedub

More photos from M03





















































































































































































P52 regional road (Dnipropetrovsk & Poltava regions)


----------



## ukraroad

The new border road between the roundabout and A4 is open at Krakovets, as well as the A4 b/w Rzeszów and Jarosław


----------



## Kozhedub

H17 Lviv-Lutsk (this part of the road) after repavement



нафта по 20$;134162523 said:


>


----------



## ukraroad

^^:bash: I wish all roads were like this


----------



## Uppsala

ukraroad said:


> The new border road between the roundabout and A4 is open at Krakovets, as well as the A4 b/w Rzeszów and Jarosław



So this part dont look like this anymore?

https://www.google.se/maps/@49.9563...X2yNe8772ZL4JcKR20vA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv

How is it today?


----------



## ukraroad

Uppsala said:


> So this part dont look like this anymore?
> 
> https://www.google.se/maps/@49.9563...X2yNe8772ZL4JcKR20vA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv
> 
> How is it today?


It is a six-laned asphalt road. Dunno whether there are any checkpoints(at least I haven't seen them, which is pretty strange)


----------



## Uppsala

ukraroad said:


> It is a six-laned asphalt road. Dunno whether there are any checkpoints(at least I haven't seen them, which is pretty strange)



So this means it look like the Polish motorway A4 is going over the border and continues a little bit into Ukraine?


----------



## ukraroad

^^ At least it finishes at the roundabout to the checkpoint. Last time I've been there(31.05) it was only a road, but UA isn't in Schengen(and it won't be there for at least 1.5 decades), so there had to be some checkpoints built. I took data from OSM. Maybe now it already serves cars, as designated.


----------



## Kemo

This road is not opened yet as reported by Polish SSC users.


----------



## Kozhedub

*Road projects for 2017*

The government has published detailed maps of key road sections to be repaired and reconstructed this year

*General map (sorry for poor quality)*










Red = paid from state budget

Yellow = credit money

Light blue = financed by investors

Blue = financed by international agencies

*Some detailed maps*

A part of Vinnytsia bypass road (section of *M12*) to be repaved in July-September:










Rebuilding of a section of *H01* road in Kyiv region (to be finished by August)










Works on Odessa-Reni road (*M15*) to be finished by 2019:










There are also plans to find a new contractor to finish the reconstruction of *M03* (Kyiv-Kharkiv).


----------



## Kozhedub

Road Odessa-Reni (M15) - km 241-247


----------



## Kozhedub

Works on M22 road (Poltava region)






Bridge repair on M15 Odessa-Reni road near Palanka (border with Moldova)





































Works on the local road connecting M15 to the city of Vylkove 





































Road H13 in Lviv region is getting new pavement



stadion.lviv.ua said:


>


----------



## Kozhedub

Russians constructing a motorway in occupied Crimea



BadHatter said:


> *The Tavrida Highway*​
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1fgGlNYvG0_v_qd4zbi3O06Qjir4&ll=45.1626049008281%2C34.41807562423105&z=9] Map of land seized for the highway
> 
> *Phase 1 - Kerch Bypass to Primorskoye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo only shows the bypass, but the road pretty much follows R23 for the next 70 kilometers, so I didn't include any details. The blue interchange won't be built in the near future, as it was deemed unnecessary at the current traffic rates from Kerch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent satellite shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground view.
> 
> *Phase 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earthworks have begun on phase 2. This is the approximate location of the Feodosia interchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground view.
> 
> *Phase 5 - Simferopol Bypass*
> 
> Under the old government, work had begun on the city bypass. However, its completed portions have turned into a city avenue as the city grew. Tavrida will partially follow the old plan (in the west), but will go farther North than previously intended (to get close to the new airport and avoid the fate of its predecessor).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan in detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent satellite photos of the West side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground view.
> 
> *Phases 7-8*
> 
> These phases have not been formally developed as of yet, however recent government land purchase plans and a press release helped the layman determine the future path of the motorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 7, after Bakhchisarai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A government commission determined the green as the optimal path for the highway. It will pass through a protected forest, but will end up decreasing costs. Overall, this path is also the optimal for traffic patterns, with many tourists' destinations being further south. Building the Tavrida on top of the existing highway in this area would further increase traffic problems in the city.


----------



## Kozhedub

Repavement on a section of M03 road in Kharkiv region



sergienko said:


>


Road H08 in Dnipropetrovsk region



mitri4 said:


>


----------



## Kozhedub

Works on M21 in Zhytomyr region



vitalist said:


>


Works on road H08 in Dnipropetrovsk region
































































https://www.facebook.com/Komanda.Reznichenko/posts/461387950869166

Asphalt factory constructed to repave road H11 between Dnipro and Kryvyi Rih














































https://www.facebook.com/y.golyk/posts/825165974302951


----------



## Kozhedub

Works on a section of M04 near Pavlohrad, Dnipropetrovsk region























































https://www.facebook.com/Komanda.Reznichenko/posts/462336757440952


----------



## Kozhedub

Works on H17 and some local roads in Lviv region
































































https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1436812336364433&id=698919646820376


----------



## Kozhedub

*Road M22, Poltava region*





































http://new.pl.ukravtodor.gov.ua/pre...vzhuiut_remontuvaty_dorohu_na_kremenchuk.html


----------



## Kozhedub

H11, Dnipropetrovsk region




























https://www.facebook.com/Komanda.Reznichenko/posts/466317473709547


----------



## scrooge.

Are there any pay tolls from Ukrainian-Hungarian border to Poltava or Kiev? And whats the price?


----------



## gr_kanev

No, there aren't.


----------



## Junkie

Nice recounstructions going on..


----------



## Kozhedub

Road H08 (Dnipro-Zaporizhia)























































https://www.facebook.com/Komanda.Reznichenko/posts/471389489869012


----------



## Kozhedub

Road connecting Lviv and Lutsk (H17)










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1557985450886604&set=gm.1379866348719352&type=3&theater

Renewal of sections on roads H16 and H01 in Cherkasy region 



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140573141&postcount=5990


----------



## Theijs

Kozhedub said:


> Road connecting Lviv and Lutsk (H17)
> ...
> Renewal of sections on roads H16 and H01 in Cherkasy


It's great to see citizens & entrepreneurs finally can enjoy investment in infrastructure rather than all money ending up in pockets of politicians.


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
Progress on the continuation of the northern Kyiv bypass


----------



## Kozhedub

Road Odessa-Kyiv (M05), filmed last April. Reconstruction works can be seen in the 2nd video.


----------



## Lankosher

igorlan said:


> Anyone knows when we can expect opening of border streach, extension of A4 in Krakovec? It looks like road works finished months ago but the traffic still goes through old terminals.


Anything changed in Krakovets after UE visa requirement was lifted?


----------



## Kozhedub

Construction started on M03 road bypass around Pokrovska Bahachka, Poltava region






H02 (Lviv - Ternopil) before and after repavement














































https://www.facebook.com/Дороги-Львівщини-698919646820376/


----------



## Kozhedub

Works on M12 section between Khmelnytsky and Vinnytsia














































https://uatalks.com/showthread.php?433-Автошляхи-і-транспортна-інфраструктура-України/page16

M21 section Zhytomyr - Berdychiv





































H10 between Sniatyn and Ivano-Frankivsk




























http://www.galka.if.ua/na-dorozi-n10-striy-mamaliga-nanosyat-rozmitku-foto/


----------



## Kozhedub

Road H11 (Dnipro-Kryvyi Rih)





































https://www.facebook.com/Komanda.Reznichenko/?ref=ts&fref=ts&sw_fnr_id=2754879568&fnr_t=0


----------



## Kozhedub

Road M12 (Khmelnytskyi region)




























http://new.km.ukravtodor.gov.ua/press/6373/26851.html


----------



## Szatek

Hi guys,

I am looking for advice related to my travel plan. I apologise if I place my request in a wrong thread but time matters a lot to me... 

Together with my friends we plan to visit Kamianets-Podilskyi in the next week. We consider taking our car and go there through the road Lviv- Ternopil (N02) and then through M19 (to the south).

I was looking for information about current condition of these roads yet unfortunately I failed to find any reliable source. Videos published on the Youtube depict very poor road condition with plenty of deep holes. Has anything changed recently? I've heard that these roads are undergoing repavement but I don't know how advanced that process is.

Our car has a standard road chassis so I doubt if we manage to get to our destination without troubles if the road is not renovated.

Thank you in advance for your replies.

Best Regards


----------



## Kozhedub

> *Construction of Lviv-Krakovets road should become first road concession in Ukraine*
> 
> The planned construction of the Lviv-Krakovets highway should be the first road concession in Ukraine, Slawomir Nowak, head Ukravtodor, the state agency of automobile roads of Ukraine believes.
> 
> “We have two proposals for construction of highways on concession terms. The first one, which is very important for the country’s economy, is part of the Gо Highway international corridor: the Krakovets-Lviv road. It could become the first motorway concession in Ukraine. However, legislation on concession needs to be amended for the project implementation,” he told reporters.
> 
> The second offer, according to the Ukravtodor head, is the construction of a new motorway Kyiv-Bila Tserkva. The existing road has exhausted its capacity and cannot provide ever-increasing traffic in this direction. The new road will solve this problem.
> 
> “An important condition for the implementation of concession for road construction is the traffic intensity of at least 18,000 cars per day of paid traffic. Only then it will become possible to attract bank resources to finance such a project,” the official said.


https://www.kyivpost.com/ukraine-po...oad-become-first-road-concession-ukraine.html


----------



## Kozhedub

Road M22 (Poltava - Oleksandriya)




























http://new.pl.ukravtodor.gov.ua/pre...montu_na_avtodorozi_poltava-oleksandriia.html


----------



## Kozhedub

M05 (Kyiv - Odesa)














































H13 (Lviv - Uzhhorod)


----------



## Kozhedub

Repavement of road H22 (Lutsk - Ustyluh/Polish border)


----------



## Kozhedub

*Plan for the reconstruction of road M03 between Poltava and Kharkiv*


----------



## Kozhedub

Preparatory works have started on the future bypass road around Poltava (section connecting M03 and M22 roads)



wappoltava said:


>


Also, State Road Agency has presented a project of northern Lviv bypass, planned to become part of Lviv-Krakovets motorway


----------



## Kozhedub

Road H08 (Dnipro-Zaporizhia)


----------



## Theijs

News about road repairs: http://en.cfts.org.ua/news/uah_50_billion_to_be_allocated_for_road_repairs_in_2017_2018


----------



## Kozhedub

M21, Vinnytsia region


----------



## Kozhedub

Section of road H01 after renovation










Road H02 (Lviv-Ternopil)














































Road M12 near Vinnytsia










M15 (Odessa-Reni)


----------



## Kozhedub

Construction of a new junction on road M22




























http://new.pl.ukravtodor.gov.ua/pre...omu_raioni_vzhe_rozpochaly_zabyvaty_pali.html


----------



## Kozhedub

Road M04, Dnipropetrovsk region


----------



## Kozhedub

*H02* between Lviv and Ternopil





































Road *H31*, Poltava region














































Road *M15*, Odessa region





































*H09* road in Yaremche Ivano-Frankivsk region


----------



## Theijs

Kozhedub said:


> *H09* road in Yaremche Ivano-Frankivsk region


Thank you for the update.
What does the traffic sign with the  stand for?


----------



## Kozhedub

Theijs said:


> Thank you for the update.
> What does the traffic sign with the  stand for?


^^
People with sight problems may be crossing this road.


----------



## Kozhedub

Bypass construction on road M03, Poltava region


----------



## Kozhedub

*M05* Kyiv-Odessa road, repavement on km 402-409














































Road *H08*, section between Dnipro and Zaporizhia



























































































Construction of a junction at the crossing of roads *M22* and *H31*, Poltava region


----------



## Kozhedub

Road *M15* Odessa-Reni


----------



## [atomic]

Kozhedub said:


> Road *M15* Odessa-Reni



that's just lazy :lol:
But besides that I think they should have fewer stripes to make it easier to see from a distance.


----------



## Theijs

Isn’t the N11 one of the worst roads in Ukraine?
Better times to come... https://t.co/CN9SALUK8z


----------



## Kozhedub

*Construction of Znamianka bypass connecting roads M04 and M12*









































































*M22 in Poltava region*


----------



## Kozhedub

Construction of M03 bypass around Poltava


----------



## ukraroad

Kozhedub said:


> Road *H08*, section between Dnipro and Zaporizhia


I don't really get that sign in the centre of the picture (keep to the right). Does it want to say: "You, the bus driver - drive into either the trees or an asphalt hill!"? Where's the logic...

Other than that, nice work! I wish more repairs would be made this year (and I do hope that the 2000 km of roads won't be those that are in a fair condition, like H01 to Kozyn).

Photos from road reconstructions (credits to the Polish forum (Forum Polskich Wieżowców)):

T-1418 (Lviv oblast), Drohobych-Sambir. The asphalt layer was taken off after several complaints of drivers and a TV report by TSN. The full reconstruction will take off in spring, as soon as the weather gets better. I hope that the 200 mln UAH prepared for the repair will not have evaporated by spring, as it sometimes happened in the past.



Hipolit said:


> Najnowsze wiadomości z drogi Drohobycz - Sambor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podobno właściwy remont ma rozpocząć się wiosną, lwowski wydział dróg urzędu wojewódzkiego podobno dostał pieniądze (potrzeba było 200 mln. UAH).
> 
> Źródło.


----------



## Kozhedub

Progress on M03 bypass around Poltava


----------



## Uppsala

How is it going now with the M10 from Polish border to Lviv? In Poland thats a motorway alls the way from Germany to Ukraine now. From the Poland-Ukraiene-border there is a dual carriageway looks like a motorway some kilometers close to the border. Are they going to build this so there are at least a dual carriageway in Ukraine?


----------



## Theijs

*[UA] Ukraine | road infrastructure • Українські автодороги*



Uppsala said:


> How is it going now with the M10 from Polish border to Lviv? In Poland thats a motorway alls the way from Germany to Ukraine now. From the Poland-Ukraiene-border there is a dual carriageway looks like a motorway some kilometers close to the border. Are they going to build this so there are at least a dual carriageway in Ukraine?


I can only recall this information:
https://t.co/g9Wbc5w6yF


----------



## Kozhedub

*Road M05 Kyiv-Odessa*























































*New part of M15 road near Reni, Odessa region*




























https://www.facebook.com/Ukravtodor.Gov.Ua/


----------



## Kozhedub

*Bypass road construction around Dnipro (part of M04 corridor)*









































































https://www.facebook.com/pg/novaukraina/posts/

*Bypass road construction around Poltava (M03 road)*























































https://www.facebook.com/poltsad/


----------



## Kozhedub

*Road M05, Kyiv region*









































































https://www.facebook.com/Ukravtodor...-xK3QdIRFrupDq-3MqZ0djEL4lo8WHi4a_E44BB5O3fQ0

*Road M03, Poltava region*
































































https://www.facebook.com/Ukravtodor.Gov.Ua/


----------



## Kozhedub

*Construction of Dnipro bypass road (part of M04)*























































https://www.facebook.com/Ukravtodor.Gov.Ua/

*Construction of Poltava bypass road (M03)*



wappoltava said:


>


----------



## Dukr

*Any recent experience with the following roads?*

Hello,

Does anybody have any recent experience with the following roads?

-P06 from Stanislavove (crossing with M05) to Mykolajiv? 

-H14 from Kirovohrad to Mikolajiv? 

-M12 from Kirovohrad to Oleksandrija 

-M22 from Oleksandrija to Kremenchuk?


Next week I need to go to Kherson, coming from Uman and thereafter perhaps also to Kremenchuk. I was advised to drive via Odessa but that seems like an unreasonable detour so I am looking for better options. What I have in mind now:

Uman -> M05 - P06 - M14 to Kherson. In case Kremenchuk also has to be visited, then further:

Kherson -> M14 -> H14 -> M12 -> M4 -> M22

Any advices or alternatives?


----------



## Kozhedub

This road quality map may be useful: http://navizor.com/#map/10/48.8332/33.0078


----------



## Kozhedub

Plans for the reconstruction of M03 road between Poltava and Kharkiv 










Construction of Poltava bypass on M03





































Southern Dnipro city bypass (M04)








































































































































*Source:* https://www.facebook.com/Ukravtodor.Gov.Ua/


----------



## Kozhedub

*2 new junctions under construction on road M22, Poltava region*



























































































https://www.facebook.com/Ukravtodor.Gov.Ua/


----------



## [atomic]

^^ what are those Stairs for? Bus stop access or just normal access?

location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/49.2393/34.0841


----------



## Kozhedub

*Map of road reconstructions in 2018*










---

*New 2x2 section under construction on road H31 (Dnipro, Poltava regions)*




























https://www.facebook.com/Ukravtodor...dyml2cEJgNbo7D7cjDM9aR9h6n5mEpRfx1nkvcrE4Y7Qg

*New viaduct on road H08 as part of the construction Dnipro city bypass*










*New junctions and viaducts under construction on road M03 (Kyiv, Poltava regions)*
































































https://www.facebook.com/Ukravtodor...dyem_yTUsxhWDspC2urTD3Ps19E2rfK3Ar20Grursn4Kg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new bridge is under construction across the Dniepr in Zaporizhzhia.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## Küüäi

ChrisZwolle said:


> A new bridge is under construction across the Dniepr in Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> Location: Google Maps


Hasn't it been under construction since like 2004? Judging from street view, the progress hasn't been noticable for years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New style signage. This includes signed T-numbers and red M-numbers, which appear to be the new norm.


----------



## PovilD

It seems that Ukraine it's the third Post-Soviet country that turns away from GOST font (if this is not some experimental signage). First ones being Latvia and Estonia like two decades ago. Lithuania still uses GOST and it's quite a stagnation here in terms of such standards though.


----------



## RipleyLV

Interested to see more examples, especially on grade separated highways.



ChrisZwolle said:


> New style signage. This includes signed T-numbers and red M-numbers, which appear to be the new norm.


What a waste of material and cost due to a poor design.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I came across this press release from August:






Кабінет Міністрів України - За кредитні кошти ЄІБ капітально відремонтують 314 км траси Київ-Одеса та збудують 23 км об’їзної Львова, - Владислав Криклій


Сьогодні, 25 серпня, Верховна Рада ратифікувала фінансову угоду "Європейські дороги України III (Проект “Розвиток транс'європейської транспортної мережі”)” між Україною та Європейським інвестиційним банком (ЄІБ)




www.kmu.gov.ua





Apparently there are plans to overhaul 314 kilometers of M05 (Kyiv - Odesa) at a cost of € 450 million. Since this already is a four lane highway, I wonder if they're going to upgrade it to motorway standards? The press release says something about category 1A road (motorway), but it also refers to the L'viv bypass which is part of the funding package.


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> Interested to see more examples, especially on grade separated highways.
> 
> 
> 
> What a waste of material and cost due to a poor design.


The empty part could be just cut


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I found something interesting on the 1950s U.S. Army maps of the USSR. An incomplete north-south road through western Ukraine. I wonder if this was planned as a Minsk - Moldova highway?

The southern half is actually in use under various road numbers: M21, T-0214, R31 and T-0611. However satellite imagery shows the alignment much farther north to R49 northeast of Novohrad-Volynskyi.

I wonder if it was built by the Soviets or by the Germans during World War II?

Maps: File:USSR map NM 35-9 Berdichev.jpg - Wikimedia Commons and File:USSR map NM 35-8 Khmel'nitskiy.jpg - Wikimedia Commons and File:USSR map NM 35-5 Novograd-Volynskiy.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Kozhedub

The Ministry of Infrastructure is planning to give six road sections into private concession (Document)









Презентовано перші 6 ділянок доріг для реалізації потенційних пілотних проєктів ДПП, - Владислав Криклій


Міністерство інфраструктури України. Офіційний сайт.




mtu.gov.ua


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*КОД* * - Kiev Ring Road*

The construction of the first segment of the 150 kilometer Kiev Ring Road, abbreviated 'KOD' is scheduled to commence in 2021. This is the M05 - M06 segment southwest of Kiev.

KOD is an abbreviation for Київська обхідна дорога (Kiev Ring Road). The whole 85 billion UAH (€ 2.5 billion) project should be completed in 2025. The Dnieper crossing is mentioned as being 25.7 kilometers long.










Ukravtodor:





Олександр Кубраков презентував ключові мегапроєкти Укравтодору на 2021 рік:


За визначенням консалтингової компанії Deloitte, «Інфраструктурні інвестиції як економічний стимул у пост-ковідному світі» мегапроєкти – це великі інвестиційні проєкти, які мають тривалий вплив на економіку, навколишнє середовище та суспільство.




ukravtodor.gov.ua





President:








У межах президентської програми «Велике будівництво» відбулася презентація проекту спорудження нової обхідної дороги навколо Києва — Офіційне інтернет-представництво Президента України


Проект планують реалізовувати до 2025 року в межах ініційованої Президентом Володимиром Зеленським Національної програми «Велике будівництво».




www.president.gov.ua


----------



## MichiH

Is there any info about the road standard? How many lanes, at-grade or grade-separated etc.?


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> *КОД* * - Kiev Ring Road*
> 
> The construction of the first segment of the 150 kilometer Kiev Ring Road, abbreviated 'KOD' is scheduled to commence in 2021. This is the M05 - M06 segment southwest of Kiev.
> 
> KOD is an abbreviation for Київська обхідна дорога (Kiev Ring Road). The whole 85 billion UAH (€ 2.5 billion) project should be completed in 2025. The Dnieper crossing is mentioned as being 25.7 kilometers long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukravtodor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Олександр Кубраков презентував ключові мегапроєкти Укравтодору на 2021 рік:
> 
> 
> За визначенням консалтингової компанії Deloitte, «Інфраструктурні інвестиції як економічний стимул у пост-ковідному світі» мегапроєкти – це великі інвестиційні проєкти, які мають тривалий вплив на економіку, навколишнє середовище та суспільство.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukravtodor.gov.ua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> У межах президентської програми «Велике будівництво» відбулася презентація проекту спорудження нової обхідної дороги навколо Києва — Офіційне інтернет-представництво Президента України
> 
> 
> Проект планують реалізовувати до 2025 року в межах ініційованої Президентом Володимиром Зеленським Національної програми «Велике будівництво».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.president.gov.ua


'KOD'? Why not 'M-00'?  Capital city bypasses calling by number '0' is becoming more and more popular in Central Europe (e.g. Prague, Budapest bypasses, planned Bucuresti and Warsaw greater bypasses).

You can notice cat symbol near 'KOD' text in green background. 'KOD' could be understood as 'cat', but not in Ukrainian as far as I know, but in Russian (since 'd' and 't' sounds similar) (actually male cat is 'kot' ('кoт')). In Ukrainian is 'кіт' ('kit')


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you Google for toll roads in Ukraine, M03 pops up in the results. 

Apparently there were plans to put a toll on M03 between Kiev and Poltava, but it was eventually not implemented. 

For example, toll collection points at km 136 and 168 are mentioned.

This is km 136: Google Maps

They did seem to have planned to build a toll plaza there. It was built around 2013.


----------



## DeusLT

I found the design studio of the experimental Ukrainian road signage that you've posted not a while ago. On these web pages, there are examples of the designers brainstorming of road sign systems of other countries, in addition of various navigation signs that are designed according to the new style. 

Some might or might not be brought into official documentation and legislation, although, it definitely showcases the design style and sign system that Ukravtodor and Ukraine would likely implement on the major roads in the country.

Of course, these are all in Ukrainian language, therefore, it will have to be translated for most people.








Нова дорожня навігація


Ми — команда Агенти змін (@agentyzmin) , розповідатимемо про процес розробки нової навігації на дорогах України. Про проект і всі великі етапи можна дізнатись на нашому сайті — http://a3.kyiv.ua/projects/road-wayfinding/




t.me









Нова дорожня навігація — Перші дизайн-рішення — Агенти змін


Ми вирішили на практиці відпрацювати н кількох ділянках, вивчити реальний користувацький досвід водіїв, оцінити правильність та ефективність рішень. Та вже на підставі готових об’єктів вносити зміни до стандартів, написати зрозуміле керівництво та впроваджувати такі рішення по всій мережі доріг.




a3.kyiv.ua









Нова дорожня навігація — Принципи вибору дестинацій для знаків — Агенти змін


Ми визначили для себе декілька принципів побудови навігаційних систем. Два з них — це передбачуваність і консистентність. Водій має розуміти, який знак його чекатиме в тій чи іншій типовій ситуації, і яку інформацію на ньому буде відображено.




a3.kyiv.ua


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting stuff.

Apparently the regional roads (R = P) are signed on a yellow background. I suspected this because the Ukrainian Wikipedia lists them with yellow shields, but I hadn't seen a photo of them being signed in real use. They advocate to make it a blue shield, because yellow would attract too much attention to what is essentially a less important third-tier road number.

Evidently the font is called 'Road UA' and it is a GOST derivative.

The idea of painting road numbers on the pavement seems good, but I think this will be a problem because it requires a lot of maintenance. If you have to re-apply it it might damage the road surface. That's why most countries don't do this in most cases.

I have so far not seen any photos with the N (=H) road numbers, but I've seen photos of them painted on the pavement.

They also propose confirmation signs, I think this is a good idea. They want to install road number shields on the kilometer markers (either every km or every 5 km).


----------



## DeusLT

Yes, P-xx roads with yellow and black text are quite rare in the country, as only some places, such as Kyiv or others would adopt it first. I have found one example in the southern Kyiv:





Mapillary


Mapillary is the street-level imagery platform that scales and automates mapping using collaboration, cameras, and computer vision.




www.mapillary.com




H-xx roads are signed on a lot of navigation signs in the country, especially at their newest iteration that has red with white text, instead of only white outline with white text. Here's an example next to Lviv:





Mapillary


Mapillary is the street-level imagery platform that scales and automates mapping using collaboration, cameras, and computer vision.




www.mapillary.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M06 Zhytomyr*

Ukravtodor has kicked the Chinese contractor Sinohydro from the M06 Zhytomyr bypass project. The project is behind its June 2020 deadline and is not built conform contract. Ukravtodor has now received the € 8.4 million bank guarantee.






8,4 мільйони євро банківської гарантії отримав Укравтодор після розірвання контракту з китайським підрядником


30 жовтня цього року державне агентство розірвало контракт з компанією «Sinohydro Corporation Limited» (КНР) на виконання робіт з реконструкції ділянки дороги М-06 Київ – Чоп, обхід м.Житомир, км 129+600 – км 151+730. Причина: порушення контрактних зобов’язань та неспроможність завершити...




ukravtodor.gov.ua


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N14 Kropyvnytskyi - Mykolaiv*

66 kilometers of N14 have been rebuilt to a concrete highway. This video shows before & after. The road was in shockingly poor condition, it was not really worth the title 'road', not to mention a national road, more like a dirt track with huge holes in it that made it almost impassable. And this is not just some rural road, it connects two large cities (225,000 and 480,000 inhabitants respectively). At least things are improving.

*



*


----------



## PovilD

Yeah, strange surprises here with such relatively large cities connected via virtually dirt track, at least what video shows.

I started to imagine my city (300k) being connected to my country's port city (150k) via such dirt track. It would be very hard to move with such road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M03 Lubny - Poltava*

The 80 kilometer upgrade of M03 between Lubny and Poltava has been completed after '10 years of delays'.

I've looked into it, two contracts were awarded to Todini Costruzione in January 2013. It had a deadline of September 2014 but was not met, the deadline was pushed back to June 2016 and later December 2016, however it remained unfinished and the contracts were annulled. It was then re-awarded to be completed in 2020. 

Todini Costruzione is an Italian construction company that focused on the former Soviet Union after 1990. They now seem to work exclusively in the former USSR, with many projects in Georgia and Kazakhstan. It was a part of Salini Impregilo (now: Webuild) until it was sold to a Kazakhstan company in 2016. 

As you might know, Italian construction companies have a bad reputation due to the trail of unfinished projects all over Eastern Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New style signage with N-numbers in both red and what looks to be dark brown or black.


----------



## DeusLT

H-11 route shield looks weird, considering that it should be same red as H-23 route shield. Also, where did you find this photo?


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

It means N23 leads to N11. For example like they sign (M1) in England.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I took a screenshot from a Youtube video by Ukravtodor:


----------



## Sponsor

H11 and H23 are poorly legible. Too tight inside that frame.


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> New style signage with N-numbers in both red and what looks to be dark brown or black.


Best font in the region?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

More screenshots of the new style signage:


----------



## DeusLT

Signage is still quite a hit-or-miss one. A lot of metal sheets are wasted in this new system, especially from the 1st and 2nd photographs. The route number on the 1st sign is quite small, especially for the main, national route.


----------



## RipleyLV

The only good thing about these new signs is the font choice. The rest still needs a better design implementation.


----------



## PovilD

Main problem I see with these signs are with advance signs. It's mostly direction straight that keep too much empty space.

I wouldn't be mad if the font and arrows would be applied for Lithuanian directional signs even if without much further change in signs, I think, they would look nicer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Turkish construction company Doğuş İnşaat has won the tender for the new M22 bridge across the Dnieper at Kremenchuk. The offer was 11% below budget.






1 271 млн грн зекономлено на тендері з будівництва Кременчуцького мосту


Сьогодні відбувся аукціон закупівлі робіт з будівництва Кременчуцького мосту. Очікувана вартість зменшилась майже на 11%. Перемогу в аукціоні здобула турецька компанія «DOĞUŞ İNŞAAT VE TİCARET A.Ş.», з ціновою пропозицією 11 млрд 248 млн 800 тис. грн.




ukravtodor.gov.ua


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ukravtodor to build new road in Zakarpattia region under Hungarian loan


The State Agency of Automobile Roads of Ukraine (Ukravtodor) intends to implement three priority projects in Zakarpattia region under a Hungarian loan, the allocation of which was confirmed by Minister of Foreign Economy and Foreign Affairs of Hungary Peter Szijjarto during his working visit to...




en.interfax.com.ua





*Ukravtodor to build new road in Zakarpattia region under Hungarian loan*

As the press service of Ukravtodor told Interfax-Ukraine, among these facilities, in particular, is the construction of a new 10-kilometer road of the first technical category from the Hungarian border to the M-24 highway, and then to the highway M-06 Kyiv-Chop.

"This will be a continuation of the Hungarian M3 motorway from Budapest to Vásárosnamény, which, in turn, is part of the Fifth Pan-European Transport Corridor that passes through the territory of Ukraine," the agency said.

The expected traffic intensity on the site is 12,000 vehicles. The construction of three interchanges is envisaged. Another checkpoint on the Hungarian-Ukrainian border is envisaged as well.

According to Ukravtodor, the designed-estimated documentation for this project is being examined. The estimated cost of construction is UAH 3.8 billion.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Довжина першого українського концесійного автобану Краковець - Броди - Рівне становитиме 21 км


Довжина першого українського концесійного автобану Краковець - Броди - Рівне становитиме 21 км




tsn.ua





There is some news regarding a toll road in the Krakovets - Lviv - Brody - Rivne corridor. This will be constructed as a category 1A road (motorway) and bypass Lviv to the north. It would run parallel to M10 and M06. 

This toll motorway has been announced several times since the 1990s, so I guess we'll have to wait and see, though the 'Great Works' programme initiated by Zelensky seems to generate more visible improvements than previous plans. 

M06 is a fairly decent road east of Rivne, but the Lviv - Rivne segment is still mostly a two-lane road that goes through settlements. Rivne - Kyiv is a four lane highway.


----------



## PovilD

PL border-Lviv motorway (1A category should give green motorway signage if I not mistaken) in some ways is so similar to our planned PL border-Marijampolė motorway in Lithuania. These are the only planned motorways I know that should be connected to European motorway network from Post-Soviet area in foreseeable future. Other completed roads are mostly U.S. style dual carriageways with one level crossings and few junctions with important roads (there is only one I could think of is M1 in Belarus, maybe there are others, but I don't know for sure). Potentially, there could also be motorway from Romania to Moldovan capital city of Chisinau, but I don't know much details if the road itself will be motorway (although Romanian side should be motorway). Moldova officially don't even have motorways similarly like Latvia and Estonia.


----------



## Theijs

PovilD said:


> Potentially, there could also be motorway from Romania to Moldovan capital city of Chisinau.


In Chisinau starts the R1/E58 towards Ungheni.
From the Romanian/Moldovan border city of Ungheni, a motorway will be constructed (A8) towards Iasi and the rest of Romania. Via an intersection with A7 travellers arrive all the way to Bucharest.

Thanks to the new motorway section, the route of the E58 will be shortened and traveltime reduced. Romanian takes care of constructing a high way bridge over the border river Prut.

More information can be found in the Moldovan Forum Infrastructure & Transport of SSC.

The Romanian forum contains information as well.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

About the M06 Zhytomyr Bypass:









Termination Of Contract Between Ukravtodor And Sinohydro Declared Illegal


Ukravtodor doubts the objectivity of the decision of the international adjudicator, who never visited the construction site.




en.cfts.org.ua





Ukravtodor terminated the contract with Chinese contractor Sinohydro to expand the bypass of Zhytomyr, because Sinohydro had only completed 50% of the works in 100% of the allocated time. However Sinohydro appealed at the Dispute Adjudication Board and won. Ukravtodor has to pay back the bank guarantee and reinstate the contract. They don't want that, so they are looking into further appeal. 


It seems to be a trend that Chinese overseas projects have a lot of delays. You had A2 in Poland where they did almost no works, A1 in Montenegro is substantially behind schedule and so was the Hålogaland Bridge in Norway. I've also read about Chinese road projects in Cameroon being years behind schedule. 

This is in contrast with the typical super-fast contruction pace in China.


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

ChrisZwolle said:


> About the M06 Zhytomyr Bypass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Termination Of Contract Between Ukravtodor And Sinohydro Declared Illegal
> 
> 
> Ukravtodor doubts the objectivity of the decision of the international adjudicator, who never visited the construction site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.cfts.org.ua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukravtodor terminated the contract with Chinese contractor Sinohydro to expand the bypass of Zhytomyr, because Sinohydro had only completed 50% of the works in 100% of the allocated time. However Sinohydro appealed at the Dispute Adjudication Board and won. Ukravtodor has to pay back the bank guarantee and reinstate the contract. They don't want that, so they are looking into further appeal.
> 
> 
> It seems to be a trend that Chinese overseas projects have a lot of delays. You had A2 in Poland where they did almost no works, A1 in Montenegro is substantially behind schedule and so was the Hålogaland Bridge in Norway. I've also read about Chinese road projects in Cameroon being years behind schedule.
> 
> This is in contrast with the typical super-fast contruction pace in China.


What is the reason for that? Politics?


----------



## Kozhedub

Most probably the Chinese government bribed the Ukrainian court. This happens all the time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M05 north of Odessa*

The six lane expansion of the bridge of M05 across the Hadzhibey Liman north of Odessa has opened to traffic today. M05 was already widened to six lanes north of Odessa between 2005 and 2008 but they did not expand this bridge at that time.

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*N31, Poltava oblast*

Satellite imagery shows the construction of the new N31 highway in Poltava oblast. N31 will link M03 at Reshetylivka to the city of Dnipro (formerly Dnipropetrovsk).

The satellite imagery shows the Poltava part, which is approximately 75-80 kilometers long. Construction is also underway in Dnipropetrovsk oblast, but is less advanced in the western part.

N31 will provide a four lane highway from Kyiv to Dnipro. It is currently by far the largest greenfield highway project in Ukraine and probably the second-largest since independence (they also built a motorway from Kharkiv to Dnipro in 2008).









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on May 1, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The bridge across the Bug River near Haiok, Ternopil oblast has collapsed yesterday. It's part of N17 between Lutsk and Lviv.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## verreme

Kozhedub said:


> ^^
> But these countries are not forced to take those loans. Therefore it's their own problems, and the creditors are doing nothing against the law.


Yeah, like the US has no influence at all appointing whoever they want as president (Latin America). And in the case of Greece, banks knew these loans were not going to be paid back. They took the risk, and instead of losing their money like everyone would should they engage in a risky business, they lobbied and lobbied until the EU saved their a**es.


----------



## Stuu

verreme said:


> A similar story is the EU "bailing" Greece with more loans from (mostly German) banks after the Greeks failed to pay enormous loans to the same banks (who probably lent that money knowing that the country could not afford to pay it back), thus sentencing the country to decades of being a mere vassal to Germany. Modern feudalism could be a word for that.


That ignores the fact that the Greek government repeatedly lied about all their economic statistics in order to get into the euro in the first place. No one forced them do that, but without it, Greece wouldn't have been able to borrow all the money which later caused their enormous problems.

Don't tell lies, is the moral of the story

And on topic, lower case signage is far more user-friendly, you can read the shape of the word before you can read the actual letters

Good choice of font too


----------



## Kozhedub

A part of M05 motorway in Odessa region has been damaged by landslide due to heavy rains. This section of road was opened in 2006. Repair works on the site will continue until early August.








Source


----------



## Kozhedub

Ukrainian president's 'Big Construction' project runs into problems


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky’s so-called Big Construction programme is a much-needed overhaul of Ukraine’s ageing infrastructure. However, in the midst of the Covid-19 pandemic and facing claims of corruption, the initiative has sparked controversy.




emerging-europe.com






> A second source of controversy is the lack of transparency in some of the bidding for the project. *Part of the initiative envisages creating a ring road around Kyiv, at a cost of 3.5 billion US dollars, to reduce the number of cars transiting through the city and to alleviate its severe congestion problem.
> 
> This project will be completed without public oversight, after legislation was passed exempting it from going through ProZorro, a platform designed to bring transparency to the procurement process. This would give Ukraine’s state road agency Ukravtodor free reign to pick a company to build the ring road, whereas it would otherwise have been obliged to select the cheapest bidder.
> 
> This has led to fears that a small “cartel” of construction companies – including the Turkish Onur Group – will monopolise the construction projects and have the freedom to milk the Big Construction cash cow.*
> 
> Furthermore, Ukravtodor has a reputation for corruption: in 2019, the agency’s Polish CEO Slawomir Nowak was dismissed from his position and charged with corruption in both Ukraine and his native country.
> 
> Although a revitalisation of Ukraine’s infrastructure has been sorely needed for decades, it is unfortunate that the largest-scale infrastructure project in modern Ukraine’s history is suffering the same fate that has hampered Ukraine’s economic progress for decades.
> 
> That the tender for the Kyiv ring road is being carried out behind closed doors is undoubtedly concerning, particularly for those who thought that Zelensky’s election would represent a long-awaited departure from the pervasive corruption in the country.
> 
> Although the promised roads may yet be built, it looks likely that this would be at extremely inflated prices, thus stunting the economic stimulus that the Big Construction project would otherwise provide.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Update on the Dnieper Bridge in Zaporizhia. They installed the final sub-span on the first bridge half.


----------



## Kozhedub

M03 Kyiv-Kharkiv reconstruction


----------



## Kozhedub

H24 road, Mykolaiv


----------



## Pitchoune

Ukraine is so quiet regarding the construction of new proper highways. What do you think ? Will we assist to a highway construction boom in around 5-10 years when big EU companies will be done building highways everywhere in Poland and Romania ? As a result, these companies will need a new market and the huge Ukraine looks like a perfect place, with the help of EU grants and loans.


----------



## PovilD

Pitchoune said:


> Ukraine is so quiet regarding the construction of new proper highways. What do you think ? Will we assist to a highway construction boom in around 5-10 years when big EU companies will be done building highways everywhere in Poland and Romania ? As a result, these companies will need a new market and the huge Ukraine looks like a perfect place, with the help of EU grants and loans.


I'm really looking forward if Ukraine will start building Polish style motorways and expressways. Currently, many new sections are just regular dual carriegeways with standards created in the Soviet 70s and 80s.


----------



## Pitchoune

What strikes me the most (from a far away foreigner perspective) is how nothing happens around Lviv. This city looks like the one that could benefit the most from further integration with the EU. And yet, no project for a proper ring around the city and no projects for higways towards Krakow (the E40) and Lublin/Warsaw. Also once the A7 in Romania will be completed, it will be logical to extend it towards Lviv and Warsaw via Tchernivtsi. Same with a highway Chisinau Odessa once the A8 to Iasi in Romania will be completed. There is so much potential IMO.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pitchoune said:


> There is so much potential IMO.


But not enough money. They have bet quite big on the 'Big Building' scheme: https://bigbud.kmu.gov.ua/

However this doesn't seem to include a very big new road programme. Many roads have not seen major overhaul since they were first built in the 1960s, this even includes some M-roads. So the priority seems to be to rebuild the existing infrastructure and make it operational and efficient before embarking on a massive scheme of new motorways criss-crossing the country. 

As you've seen in Belgium, only 1-2 decades of relative lack of maintenance quickly adds up to a huge maintenance backlog. It took over 15 years to get the Belgian road network repaired to a decent state. And Belgium - even Wallonia - is much wealthier than Ukraine.


----------



## PovilD

Pitchoune said:


> What strikes me the most (from a far away foreigner perspective) is how nothing happens around Lviv. This city looks like the one that could benefit the most from further integration with the EU. And yet, no project for a proper ring around the city and no projects for higways towards Krakow (the E40) and Lublin/Warsaw. Also once the A7 in Romania will be completed, it will be logical to extend it towards Lviv and Warsaw via Tchernivtsi. Same with a highway Chisinau Odessa once the A8 to Iasi in Romania will be completed. There is so much potential IMO.


West Ukraine is quite poor even in Ukraine standards (lots of industry in East Ukraine), but is very opposite of what I've seen in EU regions that it's extremely pro-EU.
It's natural, since they neighbor relatively rich CEE countries like Poland, Slovakia and Hungary, even Romania. All those countries have new motorways almost at par with that in Germany or Austria (ok, Romania has their own issues with construction terms and maintenance, but still way better than Ukraine in terms of new motorways).

I guess they do want motorways and general prosperity seen in new EU member states, but just don't have those benefits (no money, lag in reforms). Ukraine spans from West to East and is quite diverse with people having different attitudes where the country should go (especially before Crimea-Donbass events).


----------



## Pitchoune

Indeed, without the help of the EU, Ukraine won't be able to build an extensive new network before a very long time.


----------



## PovilD

Pitchoune said:


> Indeed, without the help of the EU, Ukraine won't be able to build an extensive new network before a very long time.


Yes. From their side, they need reforms, since corruption is quite high too, and is up to the country how it will manage corruption. From EU, Ukraine would get quite a good booster of money for developing roads and other social infrastructure. Win win situation already seen in CEE.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ukraine was very industrialized during Soviet times. But many of those industrial assets are very outdated, or in ruins or occupation (Donbass). Heavy industries are also very polluting, Ukraine has some of the most polluted cities in Europe.

The decay and degradation of physical assets is a big challenge for not only Ukraine, but even Western Europe (just look at Germany). This is not limited to road infrastructure, but all types of infrastructure, and indeed even the housing stock, public spaces, etc. This is a huge challenge, a shiny new project here and there is not sufficient.

Ukraine has many structural challenges, not just economical, but also political, corruption, foreign intervention, environmental, demographic, etc. The life expectancy for men is only 68 years, by Western European standards that means that men barely make it to retirement age. The population is also declining quite significantly. Many people work abroad, which means they're not paying taxes in Ukraine. The population has declined by 7 million even before the annexation of Crimea.


----------



## Shenkey

I don't think Ukraine should start expanding their infrastructure.

Due to future demographic changes and other difficulties they are rightfully focusing on repairing what they already have.
Next step should be to upgrade public transport, limited infrastructure upgrades and new builds around population centers which would relieve congestion and pollution.


----------



## Theijs

Pitchoune said:


> What strikes me the most (..) no projects for higways towards Krakow (the E40) and Lublin/Warsaw.


There is a plan to double the Ukrainian M10 into a highway from L’viv to Krakovets’, connecting there to the Polish A4. This way the E40 will be transformed into a highway.


----------



## MichiH

M10 is a highway!


----------



## Theijs

MichiH said:


> M10 is a highway!


I invite you to check the M10 on googlemaps satellite view (or Sentinel) between Krakovets’ and L’viv. Or is A1+1 with hard shoulders, running trough villages and at level crossings considered highway in Ukraine?


----------



## MichiH

Yep, a perfect highway (or trunk road) - all over the world!

I wish there would be a motorway (or freeway or grade-separated access-controlled dual carriageway) though.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

I think Theijs meant a dual carriageway or something, an upgrade from the existing two-lane roadway.


----------



## Dinuś

Pitchoune said:


> What strikes me the most (from a far away foreigner perspective) is how nothing happens around Lviv. This city looks like the one that could benefit the most from further integration with the EU. And yet, no project for a proper ring around the city and no projects for higways towards Krakow (the E40) and Lublin/Warsaw. Also once the A7 in Romania will be completed, it will be logical to extend it towards Lviv and Warsaw via Tchernivtsi. Same with a highway Chisinau Odessa once the A8 to Iasi in Romania will be completed. There is so much potential IMO.


There are plans for a new motorway northern ring of Lviv, part of a Krakovets (border crossing with Poland which is being upgraded now) - Brody-Rivne project.

https://emerging-europe.com/news/ei...s-to-ukraine-for-lviv-infrastructure-project/
https://lv.ukravtodor.gov.ua/diialn...ted_to_land_acquisition_and_resettlement.html


----------



## Pitchoune

https://emerging-europe.com/news/ei...s-to-ukraine-for-lviv-infrastructure-project/

It looks like the European Investment Bank agreed in 2019 to lend 450 millions EUR for some infrastructure projects in Ukraine, including a bypass road around Lviv. Interesting, even though there is not much information to be found about that. This might look like this:









Apparently, the project is underway: https://www.worldhighways.com/wh8/news/bechtel-ukravtodor-kiev-bypass-agreement


----------



## PovilD

Ukraine could really do upgrade of their 2x2 main roads according to Polish expressway standard. Current ones are just not safe enough with all those pedestrian crossings and U-turns. Few bypasses could be built where 2x2 crosses the town like village street. After completion of bypass, existing old sections of 2x2 in the villages could be narrowed for safer driving/pedestrian environment in the towns/villages.

Poland already upgraded some sections of their 2x2, Ukraine could follow.

They could make grand plan of expressways like Poland did.

As for other means of infrastructure, most of work would involve periodical renovation of infrastructure and safest designs for drivers, pedestrians, cyclists. Ukraine could be great country for cycling as it's not very mountainous (excluding few areas in West Ukraine).


----------



## Kozhedub

*Newly opened road sections this December*
Part of northern Kyiv bypass road (1,2 km):
























Source
Dnipro southern bypass road (7,1 km):
























Source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The bridge across the Dnieper in Zaporizhia.


----------



## valkrav

Pitchoune said:


> What strikes me the most (from a far away foreigner perspective) is how nothing happens around Lviv. This city looks like the one that could benefit the most from further integration with the EU. And yet, no project for a proper ring around the city and no projects for higways towards Krakow (the E40) and Lublin/Warsaw. Also once the A7 in Romania will be completed, it will be logical to extend it towards Lviv and Warsaw via Tchernivtsi. Same with a highway Chisinau Odessa once the A8 to Iasi in Romania will be completed. There is so much potential IMO.


looking the situation with A7/A8 in Romania too early speaking about all your assumptions
They like never embodied projects as Manilov sweet dreams 
(read great Ucrain writer Gogol "Dead Souls" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Souls)


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> looking the situation with A7/A8 in Romania too early speaking about all your assumptions
> They like never embodied projects as Manilov sweet dreams
> (read great Ucrain writer Gogol "Dead Souls" Dead Souls - Wikipedia)


Most of A7 and several key A8 sections will be tendered for works this year and need to be completed by 2026. I agree these are complex projects and problems will appear, but for now that is the situation.


----------



## SRC_100

Adrian_1991 said:


> Soon or later there will be no ukraine, Lwow will be part of Poland again and than all of the roads and infrastructure will be fixed, thats the only chance for this city to catch up with the west.



🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ what a hallucinations, you should change your drug dealer and less russian propaganda


----------



## Kozhedub




----------



## ChrisZwolle

The first span of the bridge in Zaporizhia has been officially inaugurated today.



https://www.president.gov.ua/news/u-prisutnosti-prezidenta-v-zaporizhzhi-vidkrili-ruh-verhovoy-72505


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Відбір виконавця робіт для будівництва першої ділянки Київської обхідної дороги: три потужні інфраструктурні компанії пройшли перший етап


Наприкінці 2021 року розпочався конкурсний відбір підрядника, який збудує першу ділянку обхідної дороги.




ukravtodor.gov.ua





There are three qualified bidders for the first stage of the KOD / КОД, which is the Kiev motorway bypass. The first stage is an 18 kilometer segment between M7 and M6 on the west side of the city. 

The bidders:

ТОВ «Автомагістраль - Південь» (Ukraine)
Bechtel Overseas Corporation (United States)
Onur Taahhüt Taşımacılık İnşaat Tic ve Sanayi. A.Ş. (Turkey)


----------



## Romashka01

Pitchoune said:


> What strikes me the most (from a far away foreigner perspective) is how nothing happens around Lviv. This city looks like the one that could benefit the most from further integration with the EU. And yet, no project for a proper ring around the city and no projects for higways towards Krakow (the E40) and Lublin/Warsaw.


Northern bypass around Lviv (23 km) - *start in June 2022*. The new bypass will complete the ring road around Lviv and will carry long distance international traffic on routes from Kyiv to Poland and Slovakia on the M10 and M-11 motorways, relieving traffic running on the existing southern bypass and other long-distance traffic that runs through the city centre.


----------



## PovilD

Romashka01 said:


> Northern bypass around Lviv (23 km) - *start in June 2022*. The new bypass will complete the ring road around Lviv and will carry long distance international traffic on routes from Kyiv to Poland and Slovakia on the M10 and M-11 motorways, relieving traffic running on the existing southern bypass and other long-distance traffic that runs through the city centre.


Hopefully it would resemble Polish droga ekspresowa? I mean no exceptions to right ins and outs, just grade seperated junctions?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Reported infrastructure destruction during the Russian invasion of Ukraine:

M-02 bridge over Seym River in Baturyn destroyed (Chernihiv Oblast)









R-30 bridge over Irpin River between Kiev and Irpin destroyed (Kiev Oblast)









R-07 bridge over railroad destroyed in Kupiansk (Kharkiv Oblast)









R-79 bridge over Oskil River blown up in Senkove (Kharkiv Oblast)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496943186597617671
Furthermore, heavy fighting is reported at the Antonovsky Bridge (M-14) over the Dnieper River near Kherson. The status of the bridge is unclear. Russian forces captured the hydroelectric dam of R-47 near Nova Khakova earlier yesterday. Status there is also unclear.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497120639903092736
Bridge of R-69 over the Dnieper Canal near the Kiev Dam destroyed (Kiev Oblast)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497138623820357635
Border bridge of R-56 across the Dnieper at the Belarusian border destroyed (Chernihiv Oblast)









Bridge of R-12 over the Snov River east of Chernihiv. The other bridge was already decommissioned.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The M-06 bridge across the Irpin River near Stoyanka, just outside of Kiev, has been blown up. This is the main route from Kiev to Western Ukraine, significantly limiting traffic and evacuation from Kiev.

I believe all bridges northwest of Kiev have now been blown up (M-06 to Dnieper River).











The Inhulsky Bridge of M-14 at Mykolaiv. This is a four lane drawbridge, footage from yesterday evening showed that the bridge was raised. This is not the main bridge to Odessa, but to the north.










Bridge of R-66 at Troitske (Luhansk oblast)


----------



## Luki_SL

ChrisZwolle said:


> The M-06 bridge across the Irpin River near Stoyanka, just outside of Kiev, has been blown up. This is the main route from Kiev to Western Ukraine, significantly limiting traffic and evacuation from Kiev.
> 
> I believe all bridges northwest of Kiev have now been blown up (M-06 to Dnieper River).


All traffic is rerouted on P-04 








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.pl


----------



## Kozhedub

All road direction signs in Ukraine will be removed to confuse Russian invaders








Укравтодор демонтує дорожні знаки на всіх дорогах - Хмарочос


Укравтодор заявив, що демонтує дорожні знаки на усіх дорогах країни, щоб дезорієнтувати російських військових. Передусім зніматимуть вказівні знаки, назви населених пунктів. Зібрані знаки передадуть місцевій владі та дорожникам. «У ворога жалюгідний зв‘язок, вони не орієнтуються на місцевості...




hmarochos.kiev.ua


----------



## Theijs

Irpin bridge north of Kyiv broken at P30


----------



## ChrisZwolle

More destruction 

The large four lane bridge of M-01 over the Desna River in Chernihiv has been blown up. It's part of the Chernihiv bypass.
Location: Google Maps









I could not localize this bridge. Was mentioned to be a pedestrian bridge in Chernihiv, but it is quite large and a different type than the pedestrian bridge over the Desna there.









A bridge of R-06 near Nova Odesa (Mykolaiv oblast)
location: Google Maps









Bridge of M-07 between Kiev and Irpin. This looks like it was bombed, not intentionally blown up.
location: Google Maps









A bridge of a local road at Sartana near Mariupol
location: Google Maps


----------



## Le Clerk

An interesting assessment made in Dutch in the recent strike at the Dniester Lyman bridge in Ukraine and it’s strategic importance for Ukraine and the region.

interesting @ChrisZwolle 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519013140700278784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519019339747364867


----------



## Blackraven

As mentioned by @Le Clerk
Zatoka bridge was destroyed just now

OSINTdefender on Twitter: "All Traffic from Romania to Ukraine will have to go through Moldova now." / Twitter


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The photos do not show a destroyed bridge. This bridge has a center rail line and road decks on both sides. It appears that only one deck segment on one side was destroyed. The rail line and other deck appear undamaged.

Large bridges like this cannot be destroyed by a single missile or bomb. And sometimes not even by hundreds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519200607566970881


----------



## Le Clerk

these are images from yesterday missile hit. another strike took place this morning, and it seems the bridge was collapsed. no images yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have still seen no images of this bridge supposedly being totally destroyed.

However there was a bridge destroyed today near Lyman in Donetsk oblast, part of road T-0514 across a railway. 

This placename is Лиман, which is also spelled Liman. A liman is a common landform on the Ukrainian coastline. The name coincides with that bridge across the Dniester Liman hit by a missile yesterday.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Le Clerk said:


> another strike took place this morning, and it seems the bridge was collapsed. no images yet.


It appears that this strike did not happen, or that it was confused with a report about a bridge near the city of Lyman being destroyed (which is in Donetsk oblast, over 600 kilometers away).

Interfax and other sources indicate that traffic has resumed on the bridge on one side.









Рух транспорту мостом через Дністровський лиман відновлено на одній смузі


Рух транспорту мостом через Дністровський лиман відновлено на одній смузі в обидва боки, повідомив голова Одеської обласної адміністрації Максим Марченко.




interfax.com.ua


----------



## italystf

Destroyed or not, it still means that Russians are attacking just few dozen of kilometers from EU/NATO borders. It already happened in Snake Island and L'viv.


----------



## stickedy

As long as they aren't hitting the other side of the border it does not really make a difference


----------



## PovilD

stickedy said:


> As long as they aren't hitting the other side of the border it does not really make a difference


It's not as bad as with Lviv region. This is densely populated West Ukraine/Southeast Poland with strategic importance.
Danube Delta region gives feeling of a desolate region too.

I get frightened about attacks in Lviv, Lutsk and other NATO border regions, not so much on Odessa region, but Moldova would be frightening too.


----------



## gstark0

PovilD said:


> I get frightened about attacks in Lviv, Lutsk and other NATO border regions, not so much on Odessa region, but Moldova would be frightening too


I don't want to diminish the gravity of the situation but you need to chill a bit. Considering how their attack has been going for them so far, I'd bet there are higher chances of them accidentally hitting Petersburg rather than Rzeszów or any other strategic NATO regions. Remember it's still Russia, it's highly likely someone just disassembled and sold GPS from their rockets' targeting device or something


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼
That`s why no one knows where missile is targeted . 
To be remembered, Russia is way of thinking than proper country


----------



## PovilD

gstark0 said:


> I don't want to diminish the gravity of the situation but you need to chill a bit. Considering how their attack has been going for them so far, I'd bet there are higher chances of them accidentally hitting Petersburg rather than Rzeszów or any other strategic NATO regions. Remember it's still Russia, it's highly likely someone just disassembled and sold GPS from their rockets' targeting device or something


I got this weird feeling. I got quoted somewhere I might thought is about topic of Ukraine war (like few subforums where I followed Ukraine war).
Actually, for years I thought this thread should cover... road construction (+road design&standards).
Now Europe/the World has changed.
Btw, I'm actually worried about sheer craziness of Russian government.

I don't see anything bad if we cover damage.
I might see a bad thing, if we start discussing tactical and strategical military matters in this thread, since it might go off topic too much, become another Skybar thread about Ukraine war.

As I mentioned before, when rebuilding of Ukraine starts, I really want to see we are building Europe here too, like in CEE. High standard roads, high standard asphalt, big attention to improving traffic safety matters. Most good things we saw in new EU member states in recent years.

Ukraine is not (shouldn't) deemed to remain very corrupt/very poor country. It should be similar to new EU member states somewhere in the future.
It will take decades, but still.


----------



## Theijs

PovilD said:


> When rebuilding of Ukraine starts, I really want to see we are building Europe here too, like in CEE. High standard roads, high standard asphalt, big attention to improving traffic safety matters. Most good things we saw in new EU member states in recent years.
> 
> It should be similar to new EU member states somewhere in the future.


I think most of us share your wish that it would be great if Ukrainian infrastructure will be reconstructed with European standards, first of all for the benefit of Ukrainians themselves.

I must admit, once there is a decent road from Uzhhorod along the Tisza river and a smooth road connecting Chernivtsi and L’viv, I’m in for a road trip


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Traffic on M-03 Kyiv - Poltava has been restored. A small bridge across the Trubizh River near Borschiv was destroyed. It is approximately 50 kilometers east of Kyiv. A temporary bypass has been built.




__ https://www.facebook.com/Ukravtodor.Gov.Ua/posts/367402665418350


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The destroyed bridge of M-01 across the Desna River at Chernihiv. This is the four lane bypass.

Location: Google Maps

Satellite imagery from early march:









Recent photo:


----------



## metacatfry

^^ According to the Ukrainian government, there are plans to rebuild this bridge within 5 months. This will be in extremely difficult circumstances concerning access to equipment, personnel and construction materials, so let's see how they manage:

(google translated)
*THE BRIDGE CONNECTING CHERNIHIV WITH THE KYIV HIGHWAY WILL BE RESTORED IN A MAXIMUM OF 5 MONTHS - KYRYLO TYMOSHENKO*

may 19, 2022, 3:01 p.m.

The bridge was blown up by Nazi troops during the offensive.
The maximum required time for the reconstruction of the bridge connecting Chernihiv with the Kyiv highway is five months. This was announced by Deputy Head of the President's Office Kyrylo Tymoshenko on the air of the national telethon.
“ _As for the Kyiv Bridge: now the water level in the river has risen sharply, so we can't do a pontoon crossing, but I hope we can do it in a few weeks. There is already a project to restore the bridge. The maximum period of its restoration will take five months of active work_ , "Tymoshenko said.
According to him, there is already a project of a wide bridge crossing that will connect Chernihiv and Kyiv highway.
He reminded that currently only the R-69 highway is planned to travel from Chernihiv to Kyiv.
_Photo: Facebook_










Міст, що сполучає Чернігів із київською трасою, відновлять максимум за 5 місяців — Кирило Тимошенко ✔️ Kyiv Media


Міст було підірвано російсько-фашистськими військами під час наступу. ✔️ Новини Києва на сайті ⏩ Kyiv Media




kyiv.media


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A bridge across the Siverskyi Donets River between Severodonetsk and Lysychansk has been destroyed. This is the middle of three bridges between both cities, the status of the other bridges is unknown.

This bridge was also damaged in 2014 and subsequently rebuilt in 2016. You can see that the steel girders are a newer type, as well as the barriers.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## Kozhedub

Ukravtodor has reopened part of Stoyanka bridge on M06 west of Kyiv


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Footage of the Dniester Liman Bridge near Zatoka being hit by a cruise missile. 

It also shows that a giant explosion doesn't exactly level the bridge, though it has damage. It's a combined road/rail bridge. This bridge was reported to be hit 5 or 6 times over the course of the war, though footage only exists from 2 strikes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532421502691336192


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently a 28 kilometer segment of N-31 is now in service as a four lane highway, since 3 June 2022.









Відкрито рух автомобілів по новій ділянці дороги Київ-Дніпро


Подробнее читайте на сайте




www.rbc.ua





It's not entirely clear what segment was actually completed, but I think it is the Mohyliv - Loboikivka segment, which was built in stages over the past few years and the distance matches with the 28 kilometers mentioned in the article.

N-31 is a new main highway to serve Kyiv to Dnipro traffic.

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## jackwis

coolstuff said:


> *Extension motorway E40 to Lviv and Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extension motorway E40 A4 Krakov-Korczowa (PL/UA) to Kyiv planned as M10 and M6. EU has integrated this road in her European grid TEN-T.
> It is not unlikely that motorway Korczowa - Krakovets – Lviv - Kyiv will look the same as present A4 Krakov-Korczowa.
> Construction of the first toll road in Ukraine is planned to begin soon, maybe triggered by the growing flow of products to and from Ukraine.
> Ukraine will have a worldclass motorway soon, a high contrast with anything Russia has.
> 
> The first toll road in Ukraine


That's great to hear! I'd love to see Ukraine one day with highways/expressways network quality like Polish or German. Imagine faces of Russians who first tried to destroy Ukraine and then Ukraine rebuilds and develops even more despite this.



Kozhedub said:


> Russia has toll motorways. Anyway, it's not a point of competition, Ukraine simply needs infrastructure to survive economically.


Yeah but let's be honest, it's way too small and underdeveloped in comparison to most European countries. Besides, a road or highway doesn't necessarily have to be a toll road to be a good quality.


----------



## PovilD

pre-war Ukraine road standards really resembled Russian.
It's understandable since motorways are cheaper to build, less money for service roads and overpasses/underpasses.
Downside these are less safe, not to mention many pedestrian crossings.

With European integration they could really do transformation to Polish-German road design standard.

Btw, some parts of M06 are dual carriegeways. They could become full motorways one day with complete separation and see similar reconstruction as Polish gierkowka (Warsaw-Katowice dual carriegeway).


----------



## sponge_bob

Clearly you know nothing about roads. 


coolstuff said:


> Ukraine will have a worldclass motorway soon, a high contrast with anything Russia has.


----------



## Kozhedub

Krakovets border checkpoint (E40) has been opened after reconstruction








Source


----------



## italystf

Was it damaged in combat? Did they really fire shots that close to the Polish border? I through that the furthest west where fightings have happened was Lviv.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is a new bus check lane, which was put into service today:



https://www.gov.pl/web/infrastruktura/sprawniejsza-odprawa-autokarow-na-ukrainsko-polskim-przejsciu-granicznym


----------



## Kozhedub

italystf said:


> Was it damaged in combat? Did they really fire shots that close to the Polish border? I through that the furthest west where fightings have happened was Lviv.


It was not damaged. The crossing was being reconstructed for a few years.


----------



## Dinuś

Kozhedub said:


> It was not damaged. The crossing was being reconstructed for a few years.


It's been many years since terminals for passenger vehicles have been erected on the Polish side of the border but the proper infrastructure on the Ukrainian side was missing. Now this gap has been filled but the efficiency of border services on both sides remains an issue.




__ https://www.facebook.com/LVcustomsUA/posts/378839887735819


">





__ https://www.facebook.com/puwrzeszow/posts/368210078834104


"


----------



## Pitchoune

Since the war restarted I see some Ukrainian trucks on the Belgian roads (maybe once/week) while I had never seen one before in Belgium. Is there a particular reason or decision that has been taken ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They're not very uncommon in the Netherlands. Maybe they travel mainly to the port of Rotterdam / Amsterdam and less to Antwerp or other Belgian destinations?

I've seen a Ukrainian truck parked on a rest area in the Netherlands just 2 days ago. It was in front of a truck from Kazakhstan.


----------



## italystf

How is the situation at border crossings between Ukraine and "friendly" countries (Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, and Moldova)? Officially they're open, but in practice is there strong military presence on both sides, as Ukraine is a war zone?
I think there is not much traffic these days, apart refugees, journalists, diplomats, aid workers, humanitarian and military aids, and some freight.
Ukrainian men aged 18-60 can't go abroad, and foreigners obviously won't enter UA except that for very special reasons.
Obviously border crossings with Russia and its puppets (Belarus and Transnistria) are closed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently there are a lot of Ukrainians traveling back and forth across the border. Millions of people left Ukraine in February-March, but many have also returned, if not temporarily. This winter will be very difficult without heating, so there might be a massive westward migration again.


----------



## italystf

I noticed that most of Ukrainian-plated cars that I see on Italian roads since February are pretty expensive, including many SUVs. That's quite surprising considering that Ukraine is one of the poorest, if not the poorest (either it or Moldova), country in Europe.
It's a sad fact of every war that usually are mostly the well-off who manage to flee, while the poorer continue to risk their lives in war zones.


----------



## Kozhedub

^^
Many Ukrainians, see cars as status symbols, not simply mode of transport, and considering poor quality of roads in rural Ukraine, it is also better to own something more substantial than FIAT Punto. So many people driving large SUVs could be what you call middle class in Western Europe.


----------



## pettylein

Ukraine is not as poor as everyone says. Yeah, the GDP isn't very high and the unemployment rate is quite high even before war, but the people in larger cities have European important cars. Often second hand (there is a huge business: Private people going to Germany, Austria and so on, buy used cars and sell them in Ukraine). Many families save their money on cars and then buy quite nice ones. Or do people expect that Ukrainians would drive with their old, rusty things? They barely move inside Ukraine. They won't even get to the border.

Older USSR cars nearly disappeared completely from large cities, but you can still see them in more rural areas.

Borders are packed with freight transport. There is not a lot of tourism (just some crazy people) and those “business” people getting cars in Western Europe and bring them to Ukraine. But still, because most of the border officials are fighting in the war, they have big personnel shortages so not many booths are open (just like always).


----------



## Pitchoune

italystf said:


> I noticed that most of Ukrainian-plated cars that I see on Italian roads since February are pretty expensive, including many SUVs.


Same in Belgium. The average Ukrainian immatriculated car that you see in Belgium is much more luxurious than our cars on average.


----------



## AnelZ

Well, if you owned, lets call it that way, average car you most probably didn't take it with you but rather left it in Ukraine or gave it to someone who stayed behind. On the other hand, if you have spent absurd amount of money on a car, you are more likely to take it with you if you were able to. That is my logic behind it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

pettylein said:


> Or do people expect that Ukrainians would drive with their old, rusty things? They barely move inside Ukraine. They won't even get to the border.


I've seen one on A10 near Berlin. It was driving about 70 km/h on the motorway, it was Soviet era model, I reckon it had not seen a motorway before. 

The Ukrainians with the financial capabilities to drive 1,500 or 2,000 kilometers are likely to have a newer car. I've seen a lot of UA plated SUVs as well. But I've also seen some interesting car models that aren't sold in Western Europe (sedan versions).


----------



## gstark0

I saw super old Lada (UA plates) packed with bags on the roof, on A1 heading towards Gdańsk a few weeks ago. That was a crazy view. But I also noticed that Ukrainians and Belarusians drive many car models I haven't seen before in Europe, like some kind of unusual Renault or Dacia.


----------



## italystf

pettylein said:


> Ukraine is not as poor as everyone says. Yeah, the GDP isn't very high and the unemployment rate is quite high even before war, but the people in larger cities have European important cars. Often second hand (there is a huge business: Private people going to Germany, Austria and so on, buy used cars and sell them in Ukraine). Many families save their money on cars and then buy quite nice ones. Or do people expect that Ukrainians would drive with their old, rusty things? They barely move inside Ukraine. They won't even get to the border.
> 
> Older USSR cars nearly disappeared completely from large cities, but you can still see them in more rural areas.
> 
> Borders are packed with freight transport. There is not a lot of tourism (just some crazy people) and those “business” people getting cars in Western Europe and bring them to Ukraine. But still, because most of the border officials are fighting in the war, they have big personnel shortages so not many booths are open (just like always).


Obviously, I didn't expect most Ukrainians driving Soviet-era Ladas, but I expected more low-end modern cars or 10-20 y.o. second-hand larger cars.
But yes, probably low quality cars and bumpy Ukrainian rural roads especially in winter don't go along well.


----------



## italystf

With Kherson liberated the orcs on the other side of the Dnipro won't be safe. The river can't stop Himars rockets or Bayraktar drones. Also Crimea is now closer to Ukrainian-held territories compared to before.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New satellite imagery from today reveals the extent of the damage to the bridges in Kherson Oblast.

Credit: Maxar / Christiaan Triebert.


1. The Antonivka Bridge / Antonovsky Bridge of M-14. This is the most important bridge across the Dnipro in this region. The main cantilever box girder bridge is still standing but a large number of spans of the beam bridge collapsed, including a number of bridge piers.









2. The bridge of R-47 across the Inhulets River at Dari'ivka.









3. The Antonivka Railway Bridge, which is 5 km east of the road bridge.









4. The Nova Kakhovka Dam. Both R-47 and a railway cross this dam.









5. Three spans of both the road and rail bridge across the Nova Kakhovka Dam were destroyed.


----------



## italystf

According to OSM, Russian occupation forces activated a ferry crossing to replace the out-of-service Antonivska bridge. It was added to OSM database 3 months ago. Of course it's no longer operational, as the northern shore has been liberated today.


----------



## Space Lover

*T-1401* (Lviv Region)

Before and After








_Link_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M-14 at Klapaya in Kherson Oblast, less than 15 kilometers outside of Kherson City.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Temporary bridge repairs in Kherson Oblast. This appears to be road T-0447 at the Inhulets River in Zahradivka. This is a gravel road, the bridge has been destroyed. It seems like they use the destroyed bridge as a large culvert, with crushed stone on top of it as a temporary driving surface.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595026447357329409


----------



## metacatfry

That looks more homemade than the usual temporary bridges. I guess part of the problem is the relatively steep riverbanks.


----------



## Black_Duck

М-30 Izyum-Slovyansk





This road was completed in 2021. This is how it looked before the russian invasion


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The bridge of M-07 across the Irsha River east of Malyn has been rebuilt.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## metacatfry

An interesting interview with the deputy chairman of the state road authority Ukravtodor.








Більшість об’єктів доведеться будувати з нуля – інтерв’ю з "Укравтодором"


Андрій Івко, перший заступник голови "Укравтодору", про підсумки воєнного 2022 року для дорожнього відомства.




cfts.org.ua




some highlights, translated by google:


> Before Russia invaded our land on February 24, "Ukravtodor" planned to build 5 thousand km of state roads and 350 artificial structures during 2022. The previous 2 years were a springboard for the industry: we increased our pace, successfully completed mega-projects and started new ones. For example, out of large-scale and complex projects, they started building the Kremenchuk and Yampil bridges. In January 2022, the passage of the second large bridge over the Dnipro in Zaporizhzhia was opened. Now our primary task is to help the Armed Forces and perform the work necessary for the "survival" of Ukraine.
> In general, 25,100 km of roads and 341 artificial structures in their composition were destroyed as a result of hostilities. Of these, 8.8 thousand km and 150 bridges and overpasses are on the state network. The largest number of destroyed bridges in Chernihiv region - 27. In Kharkiv region - 25, in Kyiv region - 24. These are our calculations in the territories controlled by Ukraine. In Luhansk region and most of the Donetsk region, the destruction has not yet been calculated. The situation is similar on the left bank of the Kherson region.
> Traffic has already been restored on 76 bridges.
> Large bridges, for example, across the Desna around Chernihiv, require significant financial resources and time. According to the latest estimates, it will take about 4 years to rebuild the entire destroyed infrastructure of Ukraine.
> In view of Russia's war against Ukraine, the development and construction of the border infrastructure with the European Union has gained considerable priority. Accordingly, we continue the implementation of international projects. In Lviv Oblast, for example, together with Polish colleagues, we are implementing a road project to a new checkpoint. From our side, this is the village of Nyzhankovichi. According to the agreement between Ukraine and Poland, as part of the "Open Border" project initiated by the President of Ukraine, this checkpoint should be operational by the end of this year in the mode of special temporary movement across the border. On the Ukrainian side, we are upgrading the section of the state highway Nyzhankovichi-Drohobych-Stry. In the Chernivtsi region, we work on the roads to the checkpoint with Romania, and in Odesa - with Moldova.
> Today we work where there is an urgent need. First of all, on routes that are critically important for the fastest possible adjustment of logistics





https://cfts.org.ua/imglib/_newimage/articles/bilshist_obektiv_dovedetsya_buduvati_z_nulya__intervyu_z_ukravtodorom_1940/133947/133950/1100.jpg


_








A temporary bridge handed over by the Czech Republic._


----------



## Space Lover

_A temporary bridge was opened in Izium District, Kharkiv Region*_










_Link

*ruZZians destroyed more than a hundred bridges in the east of Ukraine_


----------



## Space Lover

_Construction of a temporary modular bridge in the Chernihiv Region*_








_Link

*ruZZians destroyed 27 bridges in the Chernihiv Region_


----------

